# [WoT Adventure] Turn 2 - Back at the Inn



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

Bennett, the stablemaster of the Golden Stag Inn, is the first person to see you returning. And with his daughter.

"Sirene, are you all right?" He asks her, obviously relieved that beyond dirt and bruises, she seems to be fine. She nods, too shocked to say anything at all.

"I don't know how I can repay you." Bennett says. "I don't know that a stableman can do much for any of you."

But Bennett is not the only one staring at the adventurers when they returned to the inn.

A man in the uniform of the Queen's Guards, with a knot of rank on his shoulder, walked up them. And not three steps behind him was Lila Sedai.

The guardsman was a stocky,sandy-haired man of about 25, who seems rather friendly, for a guard. But he would like to know what happened here.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 16, 2002)

Lord Tomas stepped forward and addressed the commoner, "The smile on your face is thanks enough Goodman.  It was my duty as a Nobleman to help your daughter, and these good people were pivotal in that task."

He then turned to the Guardsman and says, "I am Lord Tomas Menorian of House Menorian.  Three creatures of the Shadow attacked the good people of this Inn and made off with the Stableman's daughter.  I and these good allies ventured forth to rescue the girl.  In fearsome combat were the other two shadowspawn dispatched and we brought the girl back."

[ooc:  woo...I got to post first.  whee...guess I'm the only one without a date tonight.  ]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 16, 2002)

Shalimar raised an eyebrow at Lord Tomas's description of events, but decided not to say anything unless she had to.

_I really am too tired to think.  But it is probably best to downplay Sirsei's and my involvement.  Lila Sedai probably wont be pleased with this.  Stories of women using the power would probably not be well recievd either._

"Like I promised you Sirene, your back safe and sound, and we wont let anything else bad happen to you."  she said patting the child on the shoulder." turning to the stableman ,"Lord Tomas is quite correct, there is nothing to repay."

"To be exact the shadowspawn were trollocs, Captain.  These brave men killed three of the beasts, quite skillfully I might add.  Ashrem actually put himself into danger to protect me from one of them."  She smiles at Ashrem and flutters her eye lashes at him.

_ I hope that was convincing enough.  If Sirsei and I show them frightened girls, thats all they will see.  hmm,  I hope that wasn't over the top, Sirsei always knows how to do this stuff.  Still it wasn't so bad, but how did she really feel about Ashrem?  she wasn't qite sure yet_

"Tonight has been very tiring, and I never did get that bath.  I am sure these fine men can answer your questions if you have any more.  I am quite exhausted." she says with a yawn.  "Could I persuade someone to show me to my room?"


----------



## dscrank (Mar 16, 2002)

*Pedron keeps his mouth shut*

Pedron does the smart thing and doesn't say a word.  He knows he's not very convincing even when he's being completely honest, which admittedly isn't very often.  He has to learn how to lie better.  In any case, he's perfectly happy to let Lord Tomas do the talking.  If he hadn't spoken up, Pedron might have given one of these take charge, leader types a little shove forward to get him started.  As it is, he didn't have to.

If asked any direct questions, Pedron will answer honestly, unless they ask him about his background.  If that happens, he'll play it by ear.  <In other words, wait for player input.>


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

The guardsman -- a Lieutenant Jerman by name -- seemed satisfied with your answers; they matched up with what he had learned from the other guests, and it seeme you knew nothing of how or why trollocs were in Caemlyn. So after making arrangements to dispose of the trolloc corpse in the stableyard, Jerman and his men left.

"You are welcome to the best rooms in my inn, as long as you are in Caemlyn." Master Ferrin tells Shalimar, though it's clear that he includes the others as well. "I can hardly charge you after what you have done for us."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 16, 2002)

_What should I say.  Thank you is definately in order, but decline? Lila Sedai will want... what would she want? And What about the others I should nor decline for them, the tower is not paying for their stay, so what to do?  He might fee insulted to be turned down.  Midlanders were strange why should they be treated differently?  This was what people do for each other._

"That is very kind of you Master Ferrin.  Overly kind, thank you for your hospitality."

She looks over to Lila Sedai, looking for any indication of approval or disapproval.

"Lila S..." she hesitates on adding the honorific, not sure if Lila wants it known what she is.  Not sure if the others will believe her about not being Aes Sedai if she was with one.  She really does not want the others uneasy around her, she is starting to like inspite of themselves.

"Will you speak to me in private upstairs?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 16, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

_Well this certainly is the perfect time to be in the company of a noblemen. Go distract the guard oh, human shield!_ 

Fealing quite grateful for Lord Tomas's taking care of the officals
Jain takes a moment to speak with Bennett and Master Ferrin.

To Bennett, "You have a very lovely daughter, Bringing her back to you safe was all  the reward any of us need. I have some training in tending injury, and i looked over, Sirene, after the battle. She seems non the worse for ware, but if an problems arise, please feal free to call on me at any time." Jain smiles warmly and patts Sirene gently on the head. " If I may ask are the horses alright?"

To Master Ferrin, "Thank you very much for the rooms, I trust there was no damage to the inn? And that non of your staff were injured?"


If there are no other injuries and if Jain can manage to slip away, he goes up to his room and cleans himself up and goes through a the few simple sword exercises he knows.

_trollocs in Caemlyn, i don't know how this could happen. There's nothing to be done now though, just ware myself down a little so i can sleep. Then see what the creator brings with the morning._


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 16, 2002)

Lord Tomas' smile fades as the Innkeeper addresses the woman rather than the obvious Nobleman standing before him.  _These Andorans are so insufferable.  They have no idea how to properly act when the nobility are around._

Lord Tomas approaches the innkeeper, "Do you imply that the room you have given me to this point is not your best?"


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 16, 2002)

Yuri gives a grateful nod to Master Ferrin, and then finds the nearest chair. There, he sits, relaxing after the night's events. He pays close attention to the Aes Sedai, to see if she'll try to bully him back into the Tower.

_Burn me if that'll happen!_


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *Lord Tomas' smile fades as the Innkeeper addresses the woman rather than the obvious Nobleman standing before him.  These Andorans are so insufferable.  They have no idea how to properly act when the nobility are around.
> 
> Lord Tomas approaches the innkeeper, "Do you imply that the room you have given me to this point is not your best?" *




"Of course not, my Lord." Master Ferrin said, though he seemed slightly agitated. "You asked for the best room we had when you came here." _But burn me if I'm going to bow and scrape like a fool Tairen commoner. This young Lord is a brave man, to go chasing after monsters in the night, but I would not act the way he expects for the Queen herself._


----------



## dscrank (Mar 16, 2002)

*Pedron tries to speak to Yuri*

Pedron's too worked up to think of sleep.  He can't get over the thought of monsters in Caemlyn, which not only makes him a bit fearful, but also... curious.  He doesn't know much about Trollocs, and now might be a good time to find out.  Ash and Tomas didn't seem to know much more than he, so that left Jain, Shalimar, Sirsei, and Yuri.  Jain seems to have wandered off, Shalimar and Sirsei make him nervous and they look like they're ready to talk to the Andoran woman they came with.  That leaves Yuri, who's taking his ease in the closest chair.  Pedron approaches the Borderlander and takes a seat nearby.  

<I'm making the assumption that Pedron knows everyone's name by now, though technically only Jain introduced himself on the way back.  It was getting awkward referring to everyone by their country.>

"You've seen Trollocs before, haven't you?  Fought them?"  Pedron waits for an affirmative.  "I thought they all lived in the Blight.   Do they often come this far south?"  He thinks he knows the answers to his first line of queries.  Surely he would have heard if Trollocs regularly raided Caemlyn.

"Let's say this was a Borderland city, like, uh..." Pedron doesn't really know the names of too many Borderland cities, but he manages to come up with one before he looks totally stupid, "Maredon.  Is this how they would behave up there?  Sneaking into town to grab people?"


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"Lila S..." she hesitates on adding the honorific, not sure if Lila wants it known what she is.  Not sure if the others will believe her about not being Aes Sedai if she was with one.  She really does not want the others uneasy around her, she is starting to like inspite of themselves.
> 
> "Will you speak to me in private upstairs?" *



_

"I will speak with you and Sirsei; I dislike having to repeat myself." Lila said.

When the three of them were alone, Lila continued. "I don't know if I should commend you two for your bravery, or send you back to Sheriam with instructions to set you scrubbing pots for the rest of your natural lives."_


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 16, 2002)

Ashrem almost stumbled when he saw the look Shalimar gave him. _Burn me! I've got two Aes-whatever they are, batting their lashes at me! Now what do I do? If they couldn't channel I’d know what... Agh! I'm a goat kissing fool!_

He quickly turned his attention to the innkeeper and the guard. "Thank you Master Ferrin, but the room I have now will suffice. You are too generous.", he gave him his most charming bow and nodded to the Lieutenant as well as he turned toward to depart.

As he turned, he noticed the other woman in the room. _Who is this? If she tells Sersei and Shalimar what to do, I want no dealings with her. _ He gave a slight bow to the ladies as he ducked out of the crowd and took the other chair beside Yuri.

“Had to get away from those women.”, he whispered with a grin and took a seat. As he studied the room he tried to catch Lord Tomas’ attention. Catching his eye, he gave him a slight nod as if to say “Well done.”

“I am impressed Yuri, your fighting skill lends truth to the stories of the borderlands. I must offer my apologies for not being at your side.” He glanced at the women. _Something I regret indeed. Not the first time a pretty face has gotten me in trouble._ He absentmindedly touched the small scare beneath his left eye. _ But it may bloody well be the last._ “You have not told me when you plan to leave for Illian. Perhaps we could travel together?”

Looking over at Pedron he introduces himself. “Hello, I do not believe we have been properly introduced. My name is Ashrem Bayle from Ebou Dar and soon to be Hunter of the Horn. Who might you be?”


----------



## dscrank (Mar 16, 2002)

*Pedron meets Ash*

"Hello, Ashrem.  My name is Pedron, from Lugard," he says.  "I was just asking--Yuri, was it?--about the Trollocs.  I'd never heard of Trollocs around Caemlyn before, and it seems that I would have."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 16, 2002)

> "I will speak with you and Sirsei; I dislike having to repeat myself." Lila said. When the three of them were alone, Lila continued. "I don't know if I should commend you two for your bravery, or send you back to Sheriam with instructions to set you scrubbing pots for the rest of your natural lives."




Shalimar winces, "I am very sorry Lila Sedai.  I thought we were supoused to live by the three oaths even if we had not taken them yet.  Shadowspawn we are suppoused to kill, and at the very least we could not allow them to hurt anyone.   We did try to keep to your instructions though.  I do not believe anyone in the Inn knows we used the one power.  All of what we did here was quite natural, and in the confusion I do not think anyone saw it.  The trollocs could have knocked over a few lanterns easily."

_I wonder if she is buying this, its not a lie, so it doesn't break the 1st oath but it is not 100% truth either._

"What went on out in the dark was quite different however.  I held one trolloc with a weave of air while Sirsei killed it with a weave of fire floating in its face.  There is no mistaking that though.  Or the healing I did on Yuri he went from a huge sword stroke to not a single mark." she said with a touch of pride in her voice

"Two of the men we can definately trust to be discrete.  Yuri, the kandori gentleman that I healed was at the White Tower as a warder in training until recently and he is my friend.  The other one that I trust is Jain,  The fellow that was in Aringil with us.  He taught me everything I know about herbs and treating injuries.  As to the rest, I do not know I think they will probably be discrete.  I told them they would rather be facing an army of trollocs if I caught word that they had said anythig about the power being used.  I know that doesn't mitigate it, but wehad to try and save the little girl. Please say you understand, please."


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Noble Buffoonery*

"Very well," Tomas says, completely Molified.  _Perhaps these Andoran can learn a little respect._  Lord Tomas, having heard only what he wanted to hear from the Innkeeper, turns back to the common room.  _I don't think I could sleep now.  Perhaps a dance with the domani...no wait.  She used the One Power?  Impossible.  She seemed so nice.  Pity.  Perhaps I'll talk to the other men.  At least they certainly won't have delusions of granduer._

Lord Tomas walks over to the table were Yuri, Ashrem, and Pedron are sitting.  "Well done Gentlemen."  Addressing Yuri, "You certainly live up to the Borderlander's reputation as a skilled Fighter.  Excellent swordsmanship."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

"I suspected as much. None of the other guests mentioned anything that sounded like you two using the Power in the fight -- at least not when Jerman spoke to them, but I saw scorch marks on the floor.

"No, I think you did the right thing, risky or not. An innocent's life is worth more than the risk of discovery. I am not certain Sheriam will think the same way, but she can deal with that when we are back in the Tower." Lila Sedai said.

"What concerns me is trollocs in Andor. The Ways are closed, and even a handful of trollocs would not have made it out of the Borderlands alive."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 16, 2002)

"Yes Lila Sedai." she says glumly.

_ Why does she have to tell Sheriam Sedai?  She should not go out of her way to do it, especially if she agrees with what we did.  Thats not fair, we risked our lives to help someone, and we are going to be cleaning pots._

"May I go to sleep Lila Sedai? I channeled alot tonight, perhaps too much, and I am so tired I can barely keep my eyes open."

(if she gets a yes)  She takes a long soothing bath, then goes to sleep for the night.  Asleep before her head hits the pillow.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"May I go to sleep Lila Sedai? I channeled alot tonight, perhaps too much, and I am so tired I can barely keep my eyes open."*




[ooc: I'm going to hold off on answering until tommorow, because I want to give Sirsei a chance to answer, and her player won't be able to post anything until then.]


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 17, 2002)

*[one at a time!]*

To Pedron:

"Aye, I've fought Trollocs before, but not for three years before tonight. Truth be told, I fared much better tonight, even though I took this," he says, fingering the slash in his coat that the Trolloc left him. "I'll not show the scar from that day in public--it would frighten the women, despite its age"

To Ashrem:

"And we wouldn't want that would we, Ashrem? Not with no less than two Accepted fawning over you..." Yuri can't even begin to take the amusement out of his voice. "I accept your apology, if you will accept mine. Not all Southlanders are foolish; present company among those. It's just more than frustrating to hear the people outside of the Borderlands talk of Trollocs and Myrddraal as childrens' stories. THEY, ARE, REAL," Yuri almost shouts the last, for the benefit of the whole inn to hear.

To Tomas:

"I thank you for your compliments, though truth be told most soldiers wouldn't be terribly impressed with my ability. And, if you won't take offense: you greatly surprised me with your ability, I would not have expected much from a man of your size, but you fought most ably."

To the three of you:

"It is disturbing that Trollocs are this far South. We can't get them all, up North, but we make it difficult enough that few would be dumb enough to try. And after the first raid on a village for food, they would've been discovered. And frankly, I'm not surprised at all that they got so far into the city, here. In Chachin, my home, the streets are all lit to keep even the shadows at bay. And we follow the Borderland law that none may conceal their faces. Then again, Andor has no reason for such laws--until tonight, perhaps."

_It *is* worrying that Trollocs are here. I've no bloody idea how they've done it, and it can't be good. Hmm..._

Yuri calls Master Ferrin to the table. "Master Ferrin, what news from the Borderlands has reached your ears?" _Light! I hope my suspicions are false, and no country has failed in their duty._


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: [one at a time!]*



			
				Enforcer said:
			
		

> *Yuri calls Master Ferrin to the table. "Master Ferrin, what news from the Borderlands has reached your ears?" Light! I hope my suspicions are false, and no country has failed in their duty. *




"I don't know much, my Lords." (He clearly means Yuri and Tomas) Master Ferrin says. "There are rumors of some sort of trouble in Saldea, but I don't know what it is, exactly."


----------



## dscrank (Mar 17, 2002)

Pedron lets Yuri speak first, but if it doesn't look like anyone else has any questions, he asks, "How did the Trollocs get into the shed without anyone seeing them?"


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: [one at a time!]*



			
				Enforcer said:
			
		

> *
> To Tomas:
> 
> "I thank you for your compliments, though truth be told most soldiers wouldn't be terribly impressed with my ability. And, if you won't take offense: you greatly surprised me with your ability, I would not have expected much from a man of your size, but you fought most ably."*




Lord Tomas nods in acceptance of the compliment.  _If only my father's Man-At-Arms could hear this.  He always despared of being able to teach me how to properly hold a sword.  A Borderlander complimenting my swordsmanship._  "No offense taken.  I suffered from various ailments as a child, so I was never able to develop a proper fighting man's physique.  But then, I'm more of a Gambler than a fighter."  I smile a roguish grin.



> *To the three of you:
> 
> "It is disturbing that Trollocs are this far South. We can't get them all, up North, but we make it difficult enough that few would be dumb enough to try. And after the first raid on a village for food, they would've been discovered. And frankly, I'm not surprised at all that they got so far into the city, here. In Chachin, my home, the streets are all lit to keep even the shadows at bay. And we follow the Borderland law that none may conceal their faces. Then again, Andor has no reason for such laws--until tonight, perhaps."*




"The Southlands do owe a debt to you and your kin.  I have read some of the histories of the Trolloc Wars.  Having seen one with my own eyes, I am ready to believe the accuracies of the histories."


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: [one at a time!]*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I don't know much, my Lords." (He clearly means Yuri and Tomas) Master Ferrin says. "There are rumors of some sort of trouble in Saldea, but I don't know what it is, exactly." *




When people are done asking Master Ferrin questions, Lord Tomas pulls five silver marks out and places them into Master Ferrin's hand.  "Ale for everyone in the common room until that runs out, if you please, Master Ferrin.  In celebration of our victory and celebration that no one was killed."

[OOC:  that should pay for 2.5 gallons of ale at base cost.]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 17, 2002)

Ashrem turned his attention to Yuri, "Accepted? Aes Sedai in training? Not a lie but...and fawning over me? I should hope not."

He nodded with a cool smile as Lord Tomas paid for the drinks then turned his attention back to Yuri. "All is forgiven. Though I admit, I know little of the ways of the Borderlands."

Not liking where the conversation was going about the women, Ashrem quickly changed the subject. "Perhaps one of you would be willing to accompany me out to the shed? I'd like to take a look around."

_ Light! Two Accepted? Fawning over me? Well... I must admit that I am fond of looking at them, especially Sersei.......Light! Burn me for a goat kissing fool! A trolloc cookpot doesn't sound so bad after all. _


----------



## dscrank (Mar 17, 2002)

*Pedron*

Pedron nods.  "I'd also like a look at the shed, once the innkeeper answers my question."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Pedron lets Yuri speak first, but if it doesn't look like anyone else has any questions, he asks, "How did the Trollocs get into the shed without anyone seeing them?" *




"It wouldn't be hard for a human. My inn is just barely in Caemlyn at all. We're outside the city walls, and at the very edge of the city." Master Ferrin says. "If something got to this side of Caemlyn, I must confess that it wouldn't be hard to get into that shed."


----------



## dscrank (Mar 17, 2002)

*Pedron*

Pedron grimaces at the innkeeper's reply.  _Light, everyone makes it sound like Trollocs can just waltz right into Caemlyn.  Burn me, maybe they can!  The next inn I stay at will definitely be _inside_ the city walls._

"Come on," he says to Ash.  "Let's take a look at the shed."


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 17, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *He nodded with a cool smile as Yuri paid for the drinks. "All is forgiven Yuri. Thank you."*




[ooc:  ahem....look again...]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 17, 2002)

> I accept your apology, if you will accept mine.




OOC:  why look again?  They both forgave each other.   I am lost, its probably me reading it wrong, I will butt out now


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 17, 2002)

Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [ooc:  ahem....look again...] *




OOC: OOPS! My bad. I'll edit that.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 17, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:  why look again?  They both forgave each other.   I am lost, its probably me reading it wrong, I will butt out now *




ooc:  not that part...



> *He nodded with a cool smile as Yuri paid for the drinks.*




ooc:  Tomas paid for them.  But Ashrem edited his post before you posted.  So everything is fine now.  Play through...


----------



## Valkys (Mar 18, 2002)

OOC: Thanks for waiting on me, Dave.

BIC:

Sirsei follows Lila and Shalimar up the stairs, throwing a glance back at the men as she goes. _Well, saving the girl was worth the tongue-lashing we're going to get._  When Lila doesn't seem as angry as she feared, she smiles a little, proud of their accomplishments. 

At the mention of Sheriam Sedai, she frowns, "Lila Sedai, if I may, is it really... necessary to tell Sheriam about this? We tried to minimize contact. I know we aren't supposed to channel, but it _was_  for the right reason. I'm willing to face the punishmment for this." She straightens her shoulders a little more, "But then, I don't believe it is a punishable act."

She looks suddenly curious, "Is the trollocs body still around? I don't suppose we could look at it more closely... it might be, ummm, educational...?" She raises her eyebrows hopefully.

She clears her throat, embarassed at her own audacity, "Sorry, Lila Sedai. I think the excitement has been too much for me. Maybe Shalimar and I should go to bed. After a bath, that is. I think I can still smell the trolloc on me."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 18, 2002)

"Um Sirsei, its dead, what can you learn from it?"  She rolls her eyes.  She knew how Sirsei got at the merest possibility of learning something, anything.

_Why does she always want to learn?  They are not the most pleasing things to look at.  I did not get that great a look at them and I know I am going to have night mares.  And she wants to see it again? *shudders*Yes, a bath is just what is needed to calm me.  I really do hope Lila Sedai forgets to mention this to Sheriam.  Sheriam would be especially displeased she went harder on Accepted who displeased her then on novices.  For novices she was lenient and she was a shoulder to weep on, kind and caring.  For accepted who should know better, well she had a strong arm._


----------



## drothgery (Mar 18, 2002)

"I promised Sheriam I would give her a complete report on what you two did. I did not say that I would keep things from her so that you would avoid scrubbing pots, or so that I would not end up doing penance on a farm a hundred miles from the nearest library." Lila says.

"As for studying the trolloc, you have drawn enough suspicion already, don't you think?" She says. "I would suggest following Shalimar's example in this; I certainly will be."

She says, leaving the two young women alone.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 18, 2002)

Shalimar sighs after Lila Sedai leaves.  She begins to ready herself for the bath and for bed.

"I don't suppouse you know of any weaves to make someone forget something, do you Sirsei?  I wish I did.  Sirsei, you can read men pretty well, what do you think of the men we met tonight?  I don't know what to think of that man Ashrem, I noticed you flirting with him."

She finishes with her bathing and sits on her bed with her arms around her knees waiting for Sirsei's reply.  

Within a few moments of getting into the bed however her extensive power use has caught up with her, and she falls asleeep before any reply is given.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 18, 2002)

Sirsei also readies herself and takes a bath. She frowns, "I wasn't really flirting with Ashrem. At least, not on purpose. It was a simple thing to say. If he's curious, he should stick around." She shrugs. "Of course, I am Domani, and I find that what others consider flirting is perfectly normal conversation for me."

She closes her eyes for a moment, collecting her thoughts, "Ashrem strikes me as arrogant and very touchy. I think it's his background maybe. I'm pretty sure he's Ebou Dari, and they're all like that. Remember Drucilla, that annoying novice who always wants to fight whenever she gets corrected by an Accepted during lessons? I think he was being nice when he offered to protect you, though I understand your reaction. I'd have done the same."

"Tomas is... well, he's handsome. And he tries hard to be charming and debonaire.  I don't dislike him, but I am always wary of any man who uses charm to get his way. That's what my mother taught me anyway."

"Jain is Jain. You don't need my opinions of him, but he annoyed me by ordering me about. I'll not take that from any man, except perhaps Yuri.  I'll trust him not to lead me wrong in a fight, but the Creator grant there aren't so many of those."

"And I know nothing about Pedron. When I have him figured out, I'll let you know."

She looks over and realizes that Shalimar is asleep. She gets in bed herself, staring at the ceiling, thinking a little(Sirsei isn't as exhausted since she only used 2 0-level weaves) about the trolloc and Lila, and wondering if Sheriam will really punish them. She would _not_ be scrubbing pots over this. As she pondered other options, she fell asleep.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 18, 2002)

Ashrem stood from the table and motioned to Yuri. "Care to join us?" he asked as he grabbed his ale from the table and motioned Pedron to come with him.

"Maybe in the shed we'll find some trace of how they got this close to the city. And why..." he added with a frown. _After me? No. How would they know? Light! I don't even know! Burn me! I want nothing to do with any of this. Bloody Aes Sedai claiming I can channel. She's got me doubting myself. Still, a pitty she died like that. Had it not been for that lightning she called down, I might be dead myself. But why claim that I did it? Blood and ashes..._

As he walked out into the cool night air he pushed away that line of thinking. He knew there might be more trollocs or worse and he didn't want to be distracted. He took another sip of ale and waited on the porch for the others, his other hand resting on the hilt of his sword.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 18, 2002)

"I might as well," Yuri says, and joins Ashrem and Pedron in examining the shed.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 18, 2002)

*Pedron*

Pedron comes along, curious as to what they might find in the shed, the stable, or the innyard.  He intends to search the shed, at least, thoroughly, sifting through every inch of it with Ashrem's help. <Cue Take 20, cooperative>  He also wants to know how the Trollocs got not just into the city, but also into the inn's stable, without being spotted.  He doesn't know how smart they are, but he's going to look for any of the usual thief signs.  Forced locks, telltale footprints, missing or moved objects.  Pedron just doesn't believe creatures that size can sneak into a shed without leaving a trace.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 18, 2002)

> He also wants to know how the Trollocs got not just into the city, but also into the inn's stable, without being spotted. He doesn't know how smart they are, but he's going to look for any of the usual thief signs. Forced locks, telltale footprints, missing or moved objects. Pedron just doesn't believe creatures that size can sneak into a shed without leaving a trace.




OOC: is this were you give the great dane a scooby snack, and say jinkies?  sorry, I just thought that was getting to sound like the Scooby Doo mysteries.  My sense of humor is sort of odd.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 18, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: is this were you give the great dane a scooby snack, and say jinkies?  sorry, I just thought that was getting to sound like the Scooby Doo mysteries.  My sense of humor is sort of odd. *




[OOC:  Yikes!  I guess I entirely missed the tone I was aiming for, that of a thief looking for signs of his fellows' work.  I'd rewrite it, but now that that image is in your head, there's no way my meager writing skills will get it out.]


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 18, 2002)

*Noble Alone*

Watching the others leave, part of him is curious to see what they will find.   _Let the commoners do the dirty work.  It is their place.  I shall sit here and wait for their report.  I don't hear anyone else making merry.  I bet that Innkeeper has stolen my coins.  Hmmm..._

Lord Tomas looks around for any tables where people might be gambling, the recent unpleasantness out of his mind.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 18, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

_One, two, three......One, two, Three.......One, two....Ah bloody well forget! My hearts just not in it tonight. Burn me, but i'm never going to get any sleep tonight!_  Jain stops his exercises. He's been putting a lot into them tonight and is covered in sweat but it just isn't enough to quite his mind and allow him to sleep.

_I just can't get past it flamen' trollocs in Caemlyn, it's not safe anywhere these days. I wounder if this has any thing to do with that bloody false dragon, Logain. I wish there was something i could do to help, but what?_ Jain washes up and changes into clean clothes.

_well i suppose i may as well head back down stairs and see if a little food and some warm milk will help me rest._ 

Jain heads back to the common room in search of food and drink.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Pedron*



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *Pedron comes along, curious as to what they might find in the shed, the stable, or the innyard.  He intends to search the shed, at least, thoroughly, sifting through every inch of it with Ashrem's help. <Cue Take 20, cooperative>*




The lock on the back of the shed was pretty clearly forced -- or rather, ripped off the wall. If the inn had been less crowded, you probably would have heard it. There are two sets of boot prints, and a pair of oversize goat-like hoof prints, though the former seem too large for a man and the latter far too large for a goat (and in a group of two instead of four). They lead straight outside, and it's not far too the field where you fought the other two trollocs from there.

But other than the clear signs of a forced entry, it's a perfectly ordinary shed.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: [one at a time!]*



			
				Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When people are done asking Master Ferrin questions, Lord Tomas pulls five silver marks out and places them into Master Ferrin's hand.  "Ale for everyone in the common room until that runs out, if you please, Master Ferrin.  In celebration of our victory and celebration that no one was killed."
> 
> [OOC:  that should pay for 2.5 gallons of ale at base cost.] *




... which turns out to be about two 1-pint mugs of ale for every man in the inn, some of whom raise a mug to thank your generosity. Since you returned with Sirene, the mood in the inn has almost returned to the cheerful state it was in before the trollocs appeared, especially now that the Guards have carted away the trolloc corpse.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2002)

Not long after Yuri, Ashrem, and Pedron finished searching the shed, Lila Sedai came down to the common room again <although none of you _know_ she's Aes Sedai, and only Yuri strongly suspects that she is, it's easier for me to write Lila Sedai every time>. She ordered a glass of wine, and sat down next to Yuri.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2002)

Ashrem stood out on the front porch of the inn. From the sounds of laughter inside, it seemed the mood had picked up again. He leaned against a post and sipped a mug of ale as he watched people walk by. _So many people. All to see this....Logain._

He wandered where it was the trollocs where running to. Just running to get away from them, or to a specific destination. He considered asking Yuri and Pedron to go with him to investigate, but desided it would be best to wait till morning. He had had enough excitement for one night.

Listening to the sounds of joy from inside he wondered if one of the girls would dance with him. _ No you fool. That line of thought could be more dangerous than scouting for trollocs. Best to leave them alone. Better to go off chasing trollocs in the night._


----------



## dscrank (Mar 19, 2002)

Pedron grunts at the lack of results.  At least it looks like Trollocs are no good as thieves.  He wonders whether someone at the inn could track the Trollocs to where they came from.  He had spent a lot of time on the backroads between Lugard and Caemlyn, trying to escape an expert at tracking, but that had only served to teach him how little he knew about following people by the signs they left behind.  He hadn't managed to truly hide his passage until the towns became common and the travelers many, although he had certainly tried.  That is one skill he clearly still needs to learn.

Well, Pedron hopes the thief-taker's not anywhere nearby, but there is another Borderlander who must know a thing or two about tracking.  He wanders into the inn's common room, and takes a seat not too far from Yuri.  He doesn't want to disturb his conversation with the Andoran woman, especially if she has any connection with the two women who can channel.  He's not at all reluctant to listen in, however, although he tries not to be too obvious.  Meanwhile, he takes advantage of Tomas's generosity.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 19, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *She ordered a glass of wine, and sat down next to Yuri. *



_Light! Here we go..._

"I assume you know who I am? I believe I know who you are, or at least where you're from. I'm not going back, not unless one of you gives me a straight answer about Tasha...or you wrap me up like a package and take me with you."

Edit: It should be noted that Yuri says all this very politely, but firmly about not going back to the Tower.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2002)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *
> Light! Here we go...
> 
> "I assume you know who I am? I believe I know who you are, or at least where you're from. I'm not going back, not unless one of you gives me a straight answer about Tasha...or you wrap me up like a package and take me with you."
> ...




"I'm Lila Ellisor. I would have thought you remembered me; there aren't that many novices and Accepted these days, and I was wearing banded white when you left the island." Lila says, taking a sip of wine. She's not whispering, but she is keeping her voice low. <It should be noted that Lila has an insanely good memory for names and faces; one of her character flaws is that she expects the same of other people.> "What I could tell you about what happened to your sister is either second-hand or theory. But I can try to answer your questions." _I liked Tasha; we probably would have been friends if she had been two or three years older. And I don't know what it could hurt to let him know what I do._


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 19, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *"I'm Lila Ellisor. I would have thought you remembered me; there aren't that many novices and Accepted these days, and I was wearing banded white when you left the island." Lila says, taking a sip of wine. She's not whispering, but she is keeping her voice low. <It should be noted that Lila has an insanely good memory for names and faces; one of her character flaws is that she expects the same of other people.> "What I could tell you about what happened to your sister is either second-hand or theory. But I can try to answer your questions." *




"I knew you wouldn't! Uh, you will?" In a whisper: "Please, I must know. The others...they wouldn't tell me. What happened?"

Yuri's leaning forward, not wanting to miss a single syllable.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2002)

"I'm not sure how much of this you know, so I'll start from the beginning. There is a _ter'angreal_ inside the White Tower, shaped like three arches joined to each other. If you step through it, you are brought face to face with the greatest fears of your past, present, and future. And stepping through those arches three times is the final test before a novice is raised Accepted. A novice is given three chances to refuse, but once she begins, she must go through all three, or be put out of the the Tower. Each time, there is some reason to stay. Each time, it is worse than previous one. And if she loses focus for an instant, forgets that there is a world outside that _ter'angreal_, forgets that she is trying to take the most important step on her way to becoming Aes Sedai, then a novice might not come back. A novice would know all of this before she begins, of course.

"Twice, Tasha stepped through and returned. The third time... she did not. I cannot tell you much more than that. Exactly what each novice sees inside that _ter'angreal_ is different, and few are willing to say much about it."


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 19, 2002)

*Noble Enjoyment*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... which turns out to be about two 1-pint mugs of ale for every man in the inn, some of whom raise a mug to thank your generosity. Since you returned with Sirene, the mood in the inn has almost returned to the cheerful state it was in before the trollocs appeared, especially now that the Guards have carted away the trolloc corpse. *



Lord Tomas returns nods with a smile and a raised mug.  _It is good to see the commoners making merry as if there is not a trouble in thw world.  It is the Nobleman's place to ensure they do not have to worry.  Strange thing about tonight.  Mythical creatures became reality before my very eyes.  At least these myths seem to die at the end of a sword like any other being.  But why Caemlyn?  Why this Inn on the edge of town?  Are there more out there?  Should someone be warned?  Surely the Queen's Guards should be warned.  But they have.  I reported to that Guardsman.  Surely they will take care of things.  I suppose it wouldn't hurt to look into it in the morning.  It wouldn't do for a Tairen Noble to be killed due to lax Andoran security._

Lord Tomas sits at a random table and listens to the talk of the Commoners, seeing what rumors are traveling through the streets.  _Sometimes the commoners' tongues hold pearls of information..._

[changed the tense of the first sentence.]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 19, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

Jain takes a seat at the bar and orders a light snack and some warm milk.

_Well I'm pretty sure the trollocs won't make it into Caemlyn, I just hope they don't have a Bloody fade leadin' them. With a smart leader and Caemlyn's lack of experiance with these creatures they just may be able to get into the city proper._ 

Jain sits with his head down in thought blocking out the sounds of the other patrons. His face is marked by a deep scowl and frown.

_It's so strange, I come here chasing my past, and it looks like i found far more of the Flamin thing than i wanted. Just goes to show you should be carefull what you wish for. I think at first light i'll head back to the field and see if i can find anything, if those bloody trollocs get in the city, well i don't want to think about what could happen!_ 

Jain sits there for quite a while before heading back to his room in search of sleep.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 20, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *"I'm not sure how much of this you know, so I'll start from the beginning. There is a ter'angreal inside the White Tower, shaped like three arches joined to each other. If you step through it, you are brought face to face with the greatest fears of your past, present, and future. And stepping through those arches three times is the final test before a novice is raised Accepted. A novice is given three chances to refuse, but once she begins, she must go through all three, or be put out of the the Tower. Each time, there is some reason to stay. Each time, it is worse than previous one. And if she loses focus for an instant, forgets that there is a world outside that ter'angreal, forgets that she is trying to take the most important step on her way to becoming Aes Sedai, then a novice might not come back. A novice would know all of this before she begins, of course.
> 
> "Twice, Tasha stepped through and returned. The third time... she did not. I cannot tell you much more than that. Exactly what each novice sees inside that ter'angreal is different, and few are willing to say much about it." *




Yuri leans back in his chair and wipes his hands across his face.

_So, she never refused this test before taking it. She surely would have told me. She's so brave. And, she's not really dead? Just gone? Gone to...face her worst fears of the future forever... Oh Tasha! If only I could be there with you..._

Yuri stands up brusquely, gives a deep bow to Lila Sedai, and then makes his way up to his room. Quickly, so that he can weep in solitude.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 20, 2002)

*Pedron*

One look at Yuri's face convinces Pedron that now would be a bad time to talk to him.  Well, he doesn't really _want_ to track down more Trollocs anyway.  He'd much rather have someone else do it.  He's just not sure how he's going to sleep tonight knowing there might be more of them out there.  Pedron finds the innkeeper to ask him about his previous offer.  He's not interested in the best room, just the most secure one.

<How much did Pedron hear of Yuri and Lila's conversation?>


----------



## drothgery (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Pedron*



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *Pedron finds the innkeeper to ask him about his previous offer.  He's not interested in the best room, just the most secure one.
> 
> <How much did Pedron hear of Yuri and Lila's conversation?> *




"I don't think one of those... trollocs?... could make it up the stairs." Master Ferrin tells Pedron, letting him make his own choice, excepting the rooms that Lila, Shalimar and Sirsei, and Lord Tomas have taken. Since the rooms are quite similar, except that about ten have better furnishings and slightly better locks than others (including the three mentioned earlier), about the only difference in security is positioning.

<Since I didn't put _Circle of Silence_ on Lila's weaves list, and Pedron got a 24 on his Listen check, Pedron heard almost all of their conversation. Although somewhat confused by what they said, he did notice that Lila's accent was unfamiliar. She might look like a tall Andorwoman, but she didn't sound like one.>


----------



## dscrank (Mar 20, 2002)

*Pedron's new room*

Pedron doesn't much care about the furniture, but he'll definitely take a room with a better lock--preferably one that would give him some trouble.  "I'll take a look at the rooms," Pedron says, and makes a quick inspection of the seven remaining rooms.  He looks for one that's out-of-the-way, not too close to the stairs and perhaps off the main hallway.  Additionally, he checks the windows, both that they latch, and that there's no easy access from the outside--such as a tree or a trellis.  Pedron's being paranoid and he knows it.  He tries not to let Master Ferrin see exactly how paranoid he's being, trying to make it look like his inspection is cursory.  Once he's found a room that's relatively secure, he moves his meager possessions into it and goes about securing it even better.   He leans his pack against  the door so if someone opens it, he'll hear the clatter, then checks and rechecks that it's locked.  He fiddles with the latches on the windows until he's reasonably sure someone would have to break the window in order to get in.  He considers not sleeping in the bed, instead simply arranging the pillows so that it looks like he is, until a bitter laugh escapes him.  _Light, now I've really gone over the edge._  Still, he can't escape thoughts of Trollocs and worse.

To distract himself from his fears, Pedron tries to think about something else, like Yuri's conversation with that woman.  Who is she?  If she isn't Andoran, where is she from?  Can she channel like the other two?  Is she one of those apprentice Aes Sedai, those Accepted?   More than that, Pedron is curious about Yuri's conversation with her.  She had told him something that no one else had been willing to tell, something about what had happened to his sister.  Pedron hadn't understood much else of the conversation, except that it had something to do with the White Tower.  The details of what had happened don't interest Pedron half as much as the fact that this Lila had told Yuri something that the White Tower wouldn't.  Why would she do that?  If it is that much of a secret, she must be taking a great risk.  What does she want from Yuri?  And most importantly, can Pedron use this information to his advantage?  He's not stupid enough to try to blackmail either Yuri or a woman who can channel, Aes Sedai or not, but surely a secret such as this must be worth something.

That line of thought partially succeeds in distracting Pedron from his paranoia, but he still has his hand on his rapier when he falls asleep.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 20, 2002)

Lila was up before dawn the next morning, which meant that the two Accepted were as well. "I don't much like it," Lila told them, "But Queen Morgase needs to know about this, and not from guardsmen who don't really believe what they saw, which means that I will have to speak to Elaida Sedai." _Light, I wish I could avoid that. I don't know if I'll be able to get to the Palace without using the Power, and I don't think Elaida has forgiven what Rochelle and I did..._ "If you must get a look at Logain, keep your distance." She says, before taking a quick breakfast and heading out the door.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 20, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

With any luck, Jain managed to get himself up fairly early. As soon as he gets up he hurries down stairs and makes ready to go investigate the seen of the battle last night. He even hangs around longer then he would like to see if any of the others would be interested in joining him on his little investigation.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 20, 2002)

"Yes Lila Sedai.  Whatever you think best Lila Sedai." Shalimar said not really paying attention as she tried to wipe the sleepyness out of her eyes, and not for the first time failing miserably.

_  We get to see Logain, and if we are smart enough, we can learn the shield weave.  Why am I not happy about that when last night I was very interested in doing just that? Oh yea, getting up this early after being so tired.  Yup thats definately it morning is not my friend.  I never had to get up this early in Sheinar._

Shalimar yawned while eating, still more tired then hungry.

_  I wonder why Lila Sedai seemed upset about speaking with Eladia Sedai.  I know Eladia is always talked about as having a temper, even for a red, but Lila Sedai is a full sister.  Hmm...._

"Good morning Yuri," she says when she finishes eating.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 20, 2002)

Yuri is up and in the common room by the time Lila Sedai is leaving. When he sees the two girls come down, he thinks, _Ashrem is insane enough to smile at them! Might as well pinch them, he'll get the pain over with sooner that way. Maybe Ebou Dari really are crazy..._

Shalimar and Sirsei, if they give Yuri any notice, see a look of both increased respect and also one of resentment play across his features as he looks at them.

_I'll give those two credit for coming back from whatever that was that Lila Sedai was talking about, but I can't see how they're at all stronger than Tasha!

What do I do now? I swore that I could never be a Warder without knowing what happened to her, but now that I know...do I dare go back? Would they even take me? On the other hand, any man who goes to the Tower to become a Warder knows what happens if his sister dies. I don't think I could go through that kind of pain again. The only thing I really know anymore is my skill with the sword, and I know it's lacking..._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 20, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

Jain goes over to the table were everyone seems to be congragating.


"Good morning, ladies, gentlemen, i was thinking about checking that field from last night. I'm worried that there may be more trollocs, or the creator perserve us, a fade"

"If thats what you were up to anyway" He looks at Yuri's armor.
"I'd love to come along, I've had my more than my share of experiance with these flamin monsters, and if there's any trouble you'll need all the help you can get."

"What do you say, can i come?" Jain grins and offers a hand to each of you.

"By the way, I'm Jain Hadlin, professional vagabond!"


----------



## dscrank (Mar 20, 2002)

*Pedron*

Pedron doesn't awake as early as Lila, having slept fitfully, several times awaking at sounds near his door.  He waited tensely each time, hand on his rapier, until the sounds died down, just other guests at the inn going to their room.  All in all, it had been a bad night, and he'd stay in bed if his restlessness would let him, but now that he's awake going back to sleep just is not possible.

Thus he gets up and gets dressed.  Conspicuous or not, he's wearing his rapier today, and slinging his shortbow across his back.  His cloak does a halfway decent job of hiding both weapons, but he knows that anyone who looks closely will see them.  He's not fighting Trollocs with just his knives today.  Light, if he can avoid it, he won't be fighting Trollocs at all.  Still, it doesn't hurt to be ready.

Once he's prepared, he heads downstairs, just missing Lila (if he's lucky).


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 20, 2002)

Ashrem jerked awake with a gasp. He sat up shaking, covered in sweat. _A dream. Just a dream.._ That dream had been one of the worse so far. He dreamed he had gone back home and used the One Power to help the town's people. All was well until he started going mad. He had stalked down the streets and killed all he saw with waves of fire and lightning. All the while he rotted alive, the skin sliding from his bones.

He sat in his bed in silence. _Just a bloody dream._ He felt bad, cold as if he had a fever. Suppressing a tremble he got up and found his clothes. As he dressed he thought about what had happened last night. Perhaps he would find some of the other men and go out to the field where they had fought the trollocs. He wanted to know where they where going, if anywhere in particular. 

A wave of dizziness came over him and he sat down hard on the bed. He felt tired, as if he had ran all night in his sleep. _Maybe a good breakfast will help…_ He strapped on his sword and grabbed his long coat.

Finished dressing he went downstairs and saw Yuri seated at a table. He seemed to have a rather grim look about him. That was fine by Ash, he wasn’t in a very talkative mood either. “Good morning Yuri.” He said as he took a seat across from the borderlander. Waving a serving girl over he ordered a large breakfast.

Looking at Yuri he asked, “What are your plans today? I was thinking about going out to the field where we fought the trollocs. Maybe we can find some clues as to where they where going or how they got here. Care to join me?”

He nodded as Pedron came down stairs and motioned for him to take a seat.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 20, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri grunts. "I suppose it's better than last night." He fingers the unmended gash in his coat to prove his point.

"Yeah, I'll go with you, let me get my armor first. No sense in getting yelled at again for being brave." He rolls his eyes to tell you what he thought of that. "Besides, with all the troublemakers here to see the False Dragon, it'd be smart anyways."

With that, Yuri goes to his room, puts on his studded leather, slings his light crossbow across his back, and takes his bolts. Yuri prefers using his sword, but he's not dumb enough to think that's always the best answer.

He comes back and sits down to order a breakfast to rival Ashrem's. Then he orders seconds. 

_Light! The Warders told me that Healing made you hungry as a bear in spring, but this is ridiculous._


----------



## Valkys (Mar 20, 2002)

Sirsei frowns as she gets up. She isn't a morning person. She isn't a night person either. She sighs with pleasure as she takes the luxury of another bath in the morning, quicker than last night.

She spend several minutes putting her hair up and then puts on a green dress, cut to accentuate her figure. She expects to be in the presence of men today, so she will be prepared.

She smiles at everyone when she gets downstairs. She's comes down later than Shalimar and Lila. She had to beg to stay in the room for a few more minutes just to make sure her hair was perfect.

"Good morning, everyone. How do we all feel today?" she asks cheerfully. She looks at Yuri, "Is everything all right?"

She orders her breakfast, taking a seat next to Shalimar when it arrives.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 20, 2002)

*Pedron comes along--somewhat reluctantly*

[OOC: Since everything's resolved, I can quit being confused.]

"I guess I could go along," Pedron says.  "I'm more interested in where the Trollocs came from than where they were going, though.  I don't suppose any of you could backtrack the Trollocs' trail from the inn?  If not, then that field is probably the best place to start.  Perhaps we should bring along Lieutenant Jerman and some of his men."  Pedron's not exactly on friendly terms with the guards, and he's not looking to be, but if they actually do find a nest of Trollocs, he'd much rather that they did the fighting than him.  Given the choice, he'd just as soon let sleeping Trollocs lie, only he's afraid they won't do the same for him.  He does not intend to spend another restless night like the last one.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 20, 2002)

OOC:  I edited my posts to reflect what Drothgery has just explained, that the girls were invited to tag along to the palace.  Though I wonder what that makes someone tagging along with a tag along?

"Yuri, Ashrem may I join you on your excursion?  I would really love to see Camelyn, I have heard it is very beautiful from a few people, and I would not want last nights adventure to ruin my mermories of this place.  Surely between the two of you, you can protect me from any nasty trollocs that might jump out."  She says with a twinkle in her eyes and a mischevious grin on her face.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Pedron comes along--somewhat reluctantly*



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *<I'm confused.  Could someone do a quick rundown of where people are right now?  I thought Shalimar and Jain left with Lila.  Or is this before they left?>
> *




Apparently I wasn't sufficiently clear on this. Lila left alone; she just didn't want the girls waking up and wondering where she was.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 20, 2002)

*OOC:*

[ i reread and edited accordingly looks like it's back to the seen of the fight for most of use, HUH]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 20, 2002)

Ash took jain hand in a firm handshake. "Ashrem Bayle, it is a pleasure."

Letting go of Jain,  looked up as Sersei came down the steps. He couldn't help but flash a grin. _Wow. She is pret-burn me! Stop thinking like that!_ Reluctantly he turned his attention back to the table.

"Glad to have you fellows along. I doubt there will be any guards to spare however, since they're working the crowds today. We'll just have to be careful.” 

He looks up as the women sit down. “Morning ladies, I trust you slept well?”

As they mentioned their interest in joining the group on their search Ash almost choked on his ale, but refrained from comment however. _Burn me! I can’t get away from these bloody women. It would be much easier if they weren’t so easy to look at. The other men sure don’t seem to want to get rid of them. No help there._

“Well. We’re not going to find anything sitting here.” He said as he stood. He seemed to become dizzy as he stood and put a hand on the table to sturdy himself. Shaking it off he asked, “Do you think Lord Tomas would care to join us?”

[OOC: Want to wait on Lord Tomas to post? Also, Dave, when will Logain be coming through?]


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 20, 2002)

*Noble Wakes*

_"Thrust...parry...riposte!"  Harlan, the Man-At-Arms of the Menorians shouted his commands at Lord Tomas.  The only such time when a Noble might allow one of commoner blood to take such a tone.  Lord Tomas' arms grew tired from the weight of the shield and practice sword.  His strength was not great so he was forced to reply on his cunning.  But for some reason, try as he might, he could not score a hit on the man today.

The sky above suddenly darkened, swirling colors of red, purple, and orange shooting through, illuminating the ever present Stone of Tear in an unusual light.  Before Lord Tomas could ask what was happening, Harlan metamorphed into a nine-foot tall beast.  It had a bear's head, dirty plate armor, and a large wicked curved sword.  "Thrust...parry...riposte!" it growled as it lunged.  It was all Lord Tomas could do to fend off the massive attacks.  His practice sword shivered and trembled at the impacts.  His arm felt bruised and battered as he worked his shield to intercept other blows.  With a loud crack, his shield was sundered.  A follow up swing shattered the practice sword.  His back against the courtyard wall, Lord Tomas gazed defeatedly at the advancing trolloc.  It's sword raised for the killing blow.  The sword came down and..._

Lord Tomas awoke, covered in sweat.   _Light, let that be just a dream..._  Lord Tomas waited for his senses to reconnect with reality as he sat in his bed.  Once fully aware and in control, he got up and washed.  He put on another set of his fine clothes, these in a somber shade of dark green.  He reached for his longsword, drawing it from his sheath and gazing at the cold metal blade.  He resheathed it and buckled on his sword.  In the corner was his steel shield, complete with the House Menorian device laquered on the front.  Lord Tomas picked up the shield and slung it on his back, vowing that next time, he would be better prepared.

Lord Tomas then walked calmly downstairs for breakfast.  He couldn't help overhearing the other talking about going to see what the Trollocs had been up to.  He gave a small involuntary shiver and continued to eat his breakfast.  _Let them go.  It's none of your concern.  The False Dragon will be here and gone in a couple days, then you can get on with business as usual.  Why were those Trollocs here?  Hmmm...they are going to need a Noble to help them deliver news if they discover evidence of a dire plot.  Very well..._

Lord Tomas, having finished his breakfast, stands and approaches the others.  "I shall accompany you on your errand."  Lord Tomas states, directiing it to Yuri and Ashrem, the ones he knows best.  He barely looks at the Ladies, not quite wanting to look at them after what they did the night before.  "Perhaps it might be wisest for the Ladies to stay in the relative saftey of town.  We are not taking a walk in a park, after all."


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Noble Wakes*



			
				Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *Lord Tomas, having finished his breakfast, stands and approaches the others.  "I shall accompany you on your errand."  Lord Tomas states, directiing it to Yuri and Ashrem, the ones he knows best.  He barely looks at the Ladies, not quite wanting to look at them after what they did the night before.  "Perhaps it might be wisest for the Ladies to stay in the relative saftey of town.  We are not taking a walk in a park, after all." *



_

Yuri groans inwardly. Burn me, I know he's Tairen, but he better start showing some respect towards the girls, or I'll be mad enough to eat my armor at day's end. I better fix this, for my own good._

"Actually, Lord Tomas, it might be beneficial to take these ladies with us, given their extensive studies and...other talents."

_And that I *won't* be snapped at again today! If I am I might spank the one doing the snapping. That is, if they haven't learned much since I left, of course._


----------



## drothgery (Mar 20, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Want to wait on Lord Tomas to post? Also, Dave, when will Logain be coming through?] *




IIRC (I'll have to double-check my copy of EotW when I get home), Logain is coming though about noonish.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 20, 2002)

"Thank you Yuri, that was very tactful, _more tactful then I would have been at least_.  Lord Tomas, you seem to be under the mistaken assumption that a lady of House Shiawase is afraid of her own shadow, or that I was asking your permission.  I do not know how Tairen Ladies act, nor do I care.  Do not again imply that a borderlander is afraid, or we will learn who is afraid, and of what.  Besides, looking at our track record, you should beg us to come with you to get you out of whatever trouble you land in."

_ How dare he.  He had better learn now exactly who was in charge here.  This can not be tolerated.  What to do about it though?  Ah yes, I believe I know what to do, though I wish I had payed more attention to that gray sister when she was talking about how to negotiate your way into a position of power._

"Since you cannot,  I am more then sure that Ashrem and Yuri can give Sirsei and myself the miniscule amount of protection we need.  Right Ashrem?"  She says twirling her fingers through his hair giving him her most charming smile.

_  I think Sirsei flirts for fun, and I must say it is fun, even if nothing happens this is fun._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 20, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"Whoa, Whoa, now lets, everyone calm down. No need to fight, The patern seems to have brought us together so we might as well try to get along." 

Jain turns to Tomas, " I know we all don't know one another very well, but the ladies are as capable of defending themselves as any one here, if not more so. If we're to work together we'll need to trust one another, and please try to refrain from throwing out orders, we're not in Tear."

Jain then turns back to Shalimar, "As for you, i'm sure Tomas was just tring to be polite, not every women in the world has your powers and experiance. I don't care if you're a full fledged Aes Sedai or the Queen of Shienar, you need to get off your high horse as much as Tomas. We're in Caemlyn, and most of us are just simple folk, so if you can please not be so prickly, it will make this easier on everyone involved."


_Well that little speach will either hit the mark and get everyone to be at least civil to each other, or they are going to team up and kill me on the spot!_


----------



## dscrank (Mar 20, 2002)

Pedron whispers to Ash, "I bet you a silver mark that both of them take Jain's head off now."


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

"I believe everyone here agrees that finding more about last night's unwelcome guests is far more important than the discussion we're having. Let us be off, if you please."

_Please let that work..._


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 21, 2002)

Shalimars eyes began to blaze, you can see the anger in her face.  Her whole body begins to shake with barely contained rage, she is trying desperately to stop herself from attempting to kill Jain, she isn't very succesful either.  She gives Jain a full arm slap across the face(ooc: or tries to, I don't know about an attack roll for this)

"Lord Tomas, I will defer to you upon the treatment of this, this.... thing." She says still galring daggers at Jain, you know the cliche about if looks could kill.

She gives Jain one last glare before walking out of the Inn.

OOC: You were right on the killing you part, you said the one thing that would have got her to kill you if you had not known her.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, worlds biggest dulard*

_Blood and Bloody ashes! That is the touchiest women i've ever mer. Note to self leave diplomacy to the diplomates._ 

Jain looks like he could fall over from shock.

"I was just....tring to calm everyone......down."

Jains look goes from shock to pain and embarisment rather quickly, As he rubs his stinging face.

"Burn me, I just can't manage to say the right thing lately, especially to her. She so touchy lately. I wounder where she learned to hit like that! Awwwwo! If she hit me any harder shge would have broke my jaw."

_which in hindsight might not of been such a bad thing!_ 

"If any one else would like to strike me while my foot is still in my mouth, please feal free, no sense hold this expedition up any further."

Jain starts to grin, but just winces and walks out the door instead.


[OOC: Whoops!]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

*Ashrem Bayle, Peacemaker*

Ashrem instictivly grinned as Shalimar fondled his hair. Then suddenly, realizing what was happening, he jerked and spilled milk all over his hand. _ Blood and flaming ashes! What is she doing? _ He stood to retreive a towel when he heard Tomas inquire that perhaps the women should stay. _The bloody noble is a dead man now. A pity those fine clothes may be ruined. These women are as strong as any Ebou Dari women. Perhaps that is why I find them so....AH!_

Ashrem was still chuckling from Pedron's offered wager when Shalimar struck Jain. At that he almost bent double. Trying to supress his laughter he spread his hands and tried to be serious.

"Gentlemen, it may be different from where you come from, but in Ebou Dar, women, if they so choose, take care of themselves. I can honestly say these two are strong enough to fend for themselves. I will provide myself as a guard, but only because I was asked, and we are not in Ebou Dar. Women are not as safe here. Especially with....trollocs and maybe worse about."

"Sersei." he turned his attention to the pretty young Domani girl and swallowed hard. "Perhaps you should talk to her. You are friends and are more apt to be able to smooth this over. If you can get her to come back, we'll all leave together."

_These women will be the death of me..._

He looked at Jain and patted him on the shoulder as he walked by. "Are you ok? Shalimar is strong for her size." he hesitated a moment. "Just be thankful she _used_ her hand."

"Oh, and I'll take that silver Pedron. Jain still lives. For now." he said with a wry grin. 

Just standing there he began to waver. He stopped himself and put a hand to his head. He stopped a serving girl as she passed by. "Could I get a cold rag for my head please? I seem to have a slight fever."

[OOC: I have rolled laughing at these last few post. Extremely entertaining indeed.  

Some of you guys are going to be skinned if your not careful. Though a worse fate might await me...


----------



## dscrank (Mar 21, 2002)

*Pedron's wager*

Pedron smiles at Ashrem's jest.  It had better be a jest.  "I didn't mean literally, and by that measure I'll win just as soon as Lord Tomas calms down enough to speak."  [OOC: Or Tay-Dor gets off work.]"Of course, if you're willing to back out now, I'll let you."

_Of course, if he insists, I'll give him the flaming coin and pickpocket it and the mark he owes me at the earliest opportunity.  There's no point tempting a bloody Ebou Dari to a duel._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

[OOC: Pedron can tell he was joking. Don't worry about it.  ]


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

Sirsei watches the exchange as she daintly finishes off her breakfast. When Ashrem asks her to go persuade Shalimar to join them, she shakes her head, "Ashrem, I believe that Shalimar was perfectly within her rights. As Jain pointed out, we are not in Tear, thank the Light."

She sighs, "You'll probably find that Shalimar is outside the Inn, trying to calm herself. I've seen her this angry before, and Jain is very lucky. I'll not push her. She'll be ready in her own time."

She dabs her mouth with her napkin, "And speaking of time, why don't we go now? I believe I'm quite finished, and we wouldn't want the time to get away from us.." 

She throws Tomas a glance, "I can see that you were trying to be diplomatic, though your aim was misguided. Sometimes, it's the thought that counts. You should work on that. I expect more... thought behind the words of a nobleman."

Sirsei walks over to Ash, obviously waiting for him to offer her his arm, "Are we ready? Pedron, Yuri?"  As they walk out, she pats Yuri on the arm, "It was a nice try. But Jain really did go too far. He'll have to apologize to smooth things over."


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *Sirsei walks over to Ash, obviously waiting for him to offer her his arm, "Are we ready? Pedron, Yuri?"  As they walk out, she pats Yuri on the arm, "It was a nice try. But Jain really did go too far. He'll have to apologize to smooth things over." *




_Where's my flaming apology for helping protect you last night? But nooo, I get yelled at for taking a Trolloc blow that would've killed anyone else here..._

Yuri puts on a smile and says, "I suppose he will at that."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 21, 2002)

*Moderator, please delete this post*

edit


----------



## drothgery (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Sorry to interrupt*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL!  Very Aes Sedai.
> -
> I just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading this thread, you are all excellent role-players. Keep it up, please, for the fans . *




While it's great to have fans, could you post fan mail in the OOC thread at http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7123 . Thanks.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Noble Wakes*



			
				Enforcer said:
			
		

> *"Actually, Lord Tomas, it might be beneficial to take these ladies with us, given their extensive studies and...other talents."*



*

Lord Tomas grimaces at the mention of their "other talents."*


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 21, 2002)

*Nobly Catching Up*

[OOC:  sorry for the long post, but so many things to respond to.]



> *"Thank you Yuri, that was very tactful, more tactful then I would have been at least. Lord Tomas, you seem to be under the mistaken assumption that a lady of House Shiawase is afraid of her own shadow, or that I was asking your permission. I do not know how Tairen Ladies act, nor do I care. Do not again imply that a borderlander is afraid, or we will learn who is afraid, and of what. Besides, looking at our track record, you should beg us to come with you to get you out of whatever trouble you land in."*



"Who said anything about being afraid, Lady Shiawase.  Walking into danger is no place for a Lady of such esteemed linniage, no matter what realm they might hail from."  I put on a charming smile.  "I merely wished to protect you from having to exhaust yourselves on what most likely will be a fruitless search.  Tramping about in the heat and dust will do nothing for your Lady's apparel."  I stroke my pointed beard.  "Much better if you were to remain in town where you might take refuge from the day's heat in cool shade."



> *"Since you cannot, I am more then sure that Ashrem and Yuri can give Sirsei and myself the miniscule amount of protection we need. Right Ashrem?" She says twirling her fingers through his hair giving him her most charming smile.*



"So, you would hamper their own abilities with your presense.  They would not be able to fight at peak performance if burdened by the honorable duty of protecting your valuable lives."



> *Jain turns to Tomas, " I know we all don't know one another very well, but the ladies are as capable of defending themselves as any one here, if not more so. If we're to work together we'll need to trust one another, and please try to refrain from throwing out orders, we're not in Tear." *



Lord Tomas simply laughs and replies, "It is well we are not in Tear, or I might be forced to do something for the effrontery you have committed by speaking so.  I shall let it go this time." _The nerve of the commoner...the presumptiveness of him.  He should be flogged.  These northerners know nothing of their proper places.  It is rather infuriating to have to deal with them._



> *Jain then turns back to Shalimar, "As for you, i'm sure Tomas was just tring to be polite, not every women in the world has your powers and experiance. I don't care if you're a full fledged Aes Sedai or the Queen of Shienar, you need to get off your high horse as much as Tomas. We're in Caemlyn, and most of us are just simple folk, so if you can please not be so prickly, it will make this easier on everyone involved."*



"Aes Sedai?"  _Light...let it not be so..._  Lord Tomas looks at the "girls" again, face a little pale.  _Light...these Northerners are fools...to let these witches travel about freely._  Lord Tomas marshals his will and firms up his resolve.  _Fire is not comming from their eyes.  They aren't 20 feet tall.  They are just women.  Light, don't let them use the power on me!_



> *She throws Tomas a glance, "I can see that you were trying to be diplomatic, though your aim was misguided. Sometimes, it's the thought that counts. You should work on that. I expect more... thought behind the words of a nobleman." *



"Learn your place, girl." Lord Tomas angrily replies.  "I'll not be taking lip from some common Domani girl.  No matter if you have pretty eyes, they will only get you so far."

Lord Tomas looks at the others, "Now, lets get this over with."

[OOC:  Maybe not the best actions for the Noble, but the women are tricksy...]


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

_If the bloody Tairen doesn't shut his flaming mouth, I'll bloody well punch him in his Light-forsaken nose! Does he encourage trouble and bellyaches?!? Light, a man doesn't argue with women like these, just to keep his teeth from hurting!_

Yuri, seeing the situation dissolve like snow in the Waste, puts an arm around Tomas, and pulls him off to a corner of the room as quickly as possible.

"Excuse us for a moment, please."

Once alone (assuming Tomas didn't try to resist  ), Yuri looks him straight in the eyes and begins to explain the error of his ways:

"This. Is. Not. Tear. Your. Title. Means. Little. Here. Especially with the women from the Tower. I imagine that that "girl" could tie you up like a blacksmith's puzzle...especially since the Accepted haven't sworn the three oaths. You know women are headstrong, but any Tower-trained girl makes normal women seem like loyal dogs. You are not helping us by insinuating that they are weak. If I were you, I'd apologize, and shut your mouth for the rest of the day. If it will help appease your honor, you can strike me across the face for my words...I'll permit it for the sake of keeping us together--*all* of us have our own talents, and we'll likely need them."


----------



## dscrank (Mar 21, 2002)

*Pedron gets impatient*

Pedron stifles a yawn.  It was fun for a while, but this arguing is  starting to get old.  He looks at Ash, "If we slip out now, we can probably check out the scene of last night's fight and be back here before the rest of them notice.  Light, they might even notice we left and come themselves."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

Ashrem nodded at Pedron's suggestion and reluctantly took Sersei's arm. He tossed the cool rag aside and started for the door. _ Well here I go with a pretty woman a my side to go fight trollocs. A woman who can _*bloody channel!*_. Still, the way I feel I'm glad for the extra support._

As they walked out, he scanned the crowds for any sign of Shalimar.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

Sirsei stops at Tomas's reply. She turns around as Yuri leads him away. She follows them to the corner of the room as her anger threatens to overwhelm her. Shalimar's anger is like a spark, quick to ignite and usually easy to put out. Sirsei's anger is like a raging thunderstorm, slow to build and impossible to stop until it has spent itself. 

She hears what Yuri tells Tomas and nods grimly in agreement. She walks up to Tomas, her willowy frame putting her on equal footing with him, so that she can look him in the eye without looking up or down.  "I am a Domani," she says with pride and anger at Tomas, "not some simpering Tairen twit of a common girl you can order about at your whim. If you have any sense at all in that pretty little head of yours, you'll learn some respect for myself and Shalimar and all of those like us."

She leans in then, putting her mouth next to his ear so that only he can hear her next words, "Do you know what I can do to you with the One Power? Think of all your worst nightmares. Then double them. If you keep this up, I might be willing to experiment on you. And I'd never have to lay a finger on your person. Remember the trolloc. Wouldn't it be awful to burn to death?"

She steps back, "I _am_ only an Accepted. I haven't sworn any oaths, yet. If I break the oaths, I may never be Aes Sedai, but some things... some things might be worth the price. Do I make myself clear, Lord Tomas?" she asks. She clears her throat, still looking him in the eye, "Are we ready to put this behind us now?"


----------



## dscrank (Mar 21, 2002)

Pedron steps out of the inn, glad to be away from the squall going on in there.  Granted, he is going to hunt Trollocs, which isn't exactly the sort of thing to put a man's mind at ease.  Still, in the broad daylight, in a populated area, there shouldn't be too much risk.  He hoped.

_And if I really do find any Trollocs, I'm coming back to town and getting the guards, Logain or no Logain._  He pauses a moment to see who, besides Ashrem, will be joining this little expedition, but he doesn't wait long.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *She hears what Yuri tells Tomas and nods grimly in agreement.*




[ooc: no you don't, I took him to a corner for a reason. Dave? Listen check?]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

Jain from his postition just outside, leaning on the wall rubbing his jaw.

"Pedron, Master Bayle, are we waiting for the others or pressing on without them?"

_Well i can honestly say i've never been so insulted in my life, the slap while painful isn't really a bother, But to call me a....THING. Never has someone been that faol, espacially not someone like Shalimar that i've know for years. I didn't think i was being insulting, a little harsh maybe, but sometimes thats what it takes to make a person see how they've been acting........I don't know maybe i was being a bloody @$$. After what Shalimar said though, i don't know if i'd exept an apology from her, let alone offer her one. I think i'll just give it some time, mull it over and decide when i'm not so upset. I think for the time being i'd better hold my tongue and not say much to anyone, it will be safer that way._ 

Jain looks torn between flying into a rage or throwing up, but whether they leave now or wait for everyone he still goes along.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

[OOC: Is Sersei still with me? If she is, the three of us (Ash, Pedron, & Sersei) go ahead and walk outside onto the porch and look for Shalimar.]

On the porch Ashrem spots Jain leaning against the wall. He nods to him, "We're going to give them a minute or so, and if they don't come on, we'll go without them. No use waiting all day. If there is time, I'd like to get a look at this Logain fellow."

_Why? To see what I could be?_ With a shiver not born of a fever he pushed the thought from his mind.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 21, 2002)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *[ooc: no you don't, I took him to a corner for a reason. Dave? Listen check?] *




<Okay, write a quick program to roll a d20, as I've got no dice at the office. Sirsei has no ranks in Listen, so it's just a Wisdom check. But she made it.>


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

_Blood and ashes, nothings gone right for me since Cairhien, if i didn't know better i would sware the creator is punishing me for what happened to that boy......_ 

Jain, lost in thought, looks anguished for a moment and rubs his hand acrossed his chest.

When Ashrem speaks to jain he absintly nods to indicate he understands.

_Logain........That creator burned fool is getting off easy. He probably doesn't even know how lucky he is....................Maybe i should just go get rapier right now and leave Caemlyn to the bloody trollocs! Right now i wish i could._ 

Jain just continues to lean there not saying anything entill it's time to depart.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

OOC: I started writing the post before Ashrem had posted. Sirsei followed, immediately, since she was planning on having words with Tomas. She got close enough to hear without interrupting, then said her piece. See the part where she follows them to the corner? She's not standing half a room away. But, I made the check, so I guess I'm happy.

And Sirsei isn't with Ashrem anymore. Not yet, anyway. Sorry for the misunderstanding in timing there.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 21, 2002)

Shalimar is standing outside next to the door facing awafy from Jain while waiting for the others to join her so they could leave.  Her shouldes are sort of hunched over and she is staring at the ground in front of her.  She is shaking in what looks like it could be a continuation of anger from inside, but it is not.  when the others join her outside, she wipes her eyes and steps to the back of the group not really listening just folling behind them.

_ How could he say that?  I thought we were friends.  I probably shouldn't have hit him, but when he said that  it just made me so angry I couldn't think.  Maybe I should apologize.  NO definately not until he does for saying those things about me_


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

*Ashrem - Ever the diplomat.*

Ashrem stepped up behind Shalimar. He was careful not to get close enough to see if she was crying. He didn't want to embarass her.

"Mistress Shalimar, I do hope you plan to join us. Your...abilities... have proved very usefull.", he said quietly so none passing by would overhear.

At that he turned and stared into the inn, waiting for the others to come out. He smiled as he saw Sersei back Lord Tomas into the corner. _Lucky for him she doesn't wear a marriage knife. He'd be a dead man. _ Realizing where his thoughts where going he quickly wiped the smile from his face.

From where he came from women had the right to kill a man at the slightest offense. Ashrem knew how to step lightly around women.


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 21, 2002)

Shalimar here, forums hate me at the moment:

"of course I am coming Ashrem, you wouldn't be able to keep yourself out of trouble if I didn't" she says half heartedly going through the motions of what she had learned as a little girl from her mother,  how to protect a man from himself.  if he wasn't taken down a peg or two he might get himself into more trouble then he is worth and then where will you be then?

she looks up at him, tears still flowing down her face, its a measure of how upset she is that she allows him to see her upset.  Her voice is trembling, "Was Jain right about me?"
She presses herself against him for support sobbing.


OOC:  This was actually one of the three rings of the Ter'angreal the accepted had to pass through.  It was the first one, she was very horrible to all of her freinds treating them as her slaves, and for her that was the most difficult to leave, a place where she was waited on hand and foot.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

A bit taken aback by her sudden confiding in him, he put his arm around her and led her around the side of the inn where none could see.

"Jain was just trying to make peace. Though I admit, he could have handled it a bit better. You are a strong woman. We can all see that. You have a demanding presence; we can see that as well. Sometimes that intimidates people and they act out in ways to make it seem that it doesn't.”

He smiled a bit. “If I didn’t know better, I would swear you where Ebou Dari. You remind me of how women are back home. Though I admit, a few have tried their best to slip steel between my ribs.” he added with an embarrassed grin. 

“Women outside of Ebou Dar always seem to want men to look after them. I guess these men are used to that. However, you and Sersei seem very capable of defending yourselves. Maybe the others are having a hard time getting used to that.”

“I have heard that…Aes Sedai… seldom marry. Perhaps that is why.”

_ Burn me! Why am I making friends with this woman?_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

[OOC: HURN! You're killin' me over here, i was all set to play indignant and you got to go and have her start cryin'.  ARRRG!]







_BLOOD AND BLOODY FLAMIN' ASHES!!!!! I made her cry! I'm sopposed to be her friend and i made her cry! Oh burn me, what am i going to do next, steal her puppy! This flamin' horrible. Shalimar's one of the strongest people i've ever met and i made her bloody well cry!_ 

Well if Jain looked bad before, he looks like he's been knifed in the manhood now. The display on the other side of the porch looks like it might be enough to unhinge the poor fella.

"Burn me! Of course i wasn't right about you! You 're a good friend and i was absolutly horrible to say those things!"

Jain gives himself a knock on the forhead.

"What is wrong with me! every thing just comes out wrong lately!
Maybe i should just go? I've obviosly hurt you enough! the creator only knows what will happen if i stick around."

Jain looks extremely upset, walks off a ways, and sits down with his back to the whole affair. He pulls out an old dagger with old blood staining the blade. He sits the dagger in his lap, stairs at it a while before putting it away and composing himself.

_i wish i could run for the hills right now, but there are trollocs in the city, and nothing, NOTHING will stop me from making sure the people here are safe!_


----------



## drothgery (Mar 21, 2002)

*and now, a word from the grammar police*

OOC: 
peace = non-war; used as an oath in the Borderlands
piece = a portion of something; a piece of pie

scene = a place, a portion of a play; a battle scene
seen = past tense of see; I've seen battle

steal = to commit theft
steel = a mostly-iron alloy used, among other things, for weapons and armor

Sorry. That was bugging me.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 21, 2002)

*Time's up*

_Light, how long does it take to get people moving!_  Pedron plays with one of his knives, making it appear and disappear as quickly as possible.  You never know when your life might depend on drawing your daggers quickly.  He takes one look at the emotional mess around him and grunts in disgust.  

"I'm going now," he says to no one in particular, and heads out to the field where they fought the Trollocs last night.  _We're all heading to the same place.  I'm sure they'll catch up.  Of course, I'll probably be finished by the time they notice I've left._


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 21, 2002)

_ I ah oh.  I hope nobody saw me crying.  I need to get control of myself, this isn't like me, I do not cry.   I really should say sorry to Jain, friends don't hit friends.  Its just what he said reminded me of that awful place.  I never want to think about that ter'angreal again, and this was real, not just an illusion.

I need to take control here and put this behind me._

she sniffles and dries her eyes on her sleeve, if her nurse could see her do that she wouldn't sit for a week power or no.  She straightens her shoulders and pushes away from Ashrem in a rush.
Shalimar scowls at him _ will he tell anyone about this?_ "You will not speak of this to anyone." she says in her best tone of command that she had learned from her father.  

Her cheeks go red as she remebers he had seen her cry "please say you wont tell anyone, not even Sisei.  I do think we should go witth pedron since he just left a second ago, it wouldn't do to have him eaten, because of Jain and I fighting."  she starts to walk after Pedron trying to figure out why she had let Ashrem see her cry, she never let anyone see that, not even her best friends.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

"It is between us m'lady." he said soberly. 

Pulling his coat over his sword he set out after Pedron and Shalimar.

"Are you coming Jain?" he asked as he passed.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, mopping whimp*

"Yes.......of course i'm coming, Master Bayle. I couldn't live with myself if someone where hurt by trollocs and i could have prevented it."

Jain speaks just above a whisper, his voice is kind of scratchy, and he keeps his head down as he falls in step.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 21, 2002)

*Noble Catch-up...*



> *Yuri, seeing the situation dissolve like snow in the Waste, puts an arm around Tomas, and pulls him off to a corner of the room as quickly as possible.*



Lord Tomas quirks an indignant eyebrow at the familiar touch...



> *"Excuse us for a moment, please."
> 
> Once alone (assuming Tomas didn't try to resist  ), Yuri looks him straight in the eyes and begins to explain the error of his ways:
> 
> "This. Is. Not. Tear. Your. Title. Means. Little. Here. Especially with the women from the Tower. I imagine that that "girl" could tie you up like a blacksmith's puzzle...especially since the Accepted haven't sworn the three oaths. You know women are headstrong, but any Tower-trained girl makes normal women seem like loyal dogs. You are not helping us by insinuating that they are weak. If I were you, I'd apologize, and shut your mouth for the rest of the day. If it will help appease your honor, you can strike me across the face for my words...I'll permit it for the sake of keeping us together--all of us have our own talents, and we'll likely need them."*




"I don't bloody care if this was the Aiel waste.  I am a Noble and I. Will. Be. Treated. In. A. Manner. Appropriate. To. My. Station.  And no Tar Valon witch is going to change that..  She should apologize to me for the insufferable way she has acted."  [ooc: damn...Tomas makes me wanna slap him]



> *She hears what Yuri tells Tomas and nods grimly in agreement. She walks up to Tomas, her willowy frame putting her on equal footing with him, so that she can look him in the eye without looking up or down. "I am a Domani," she says with pride and anger at Tomas, "not some simpering Tairen twit of a common girl you can order about at your whim."*



"Nor are you a Borderlander Noble.  So again I say, learn your place."



> *"If you have any sense at all in that pretty little head of yours, you'll learn some respect for myself and Shalimar and all of those like us."
> 
> She leans in then, putting her mouth next to his ear so that only he can hear her next words, "Do you know what I can do to you with the One Power? Think of all your worst nightmares. Then double them. If you keep this up, I might be willing to experiment on you. And I'd never have to lay a finger on your person. Remember the trolloc. Wouldn't it be awful to burn to death?"
> 
> She steps back, "I am only an Accepted. I haven't sworn any oaths, yet. If I break the oaths, I may never be Aes Sedai, but some things... some things might be worth the price. Do I make myself clear, Lord Tomas?" she asks. She clears her throat, still looking him in the eye, "Are we ready to put this behind us now?"*




Lord Tomas grips the hilt of his longsword until his knuckles go white.  In a calm voice belying any fear, "Now I see the Wisdom of the High Lords.  You Witches will do anything to get your own way.  Perhaps those silly Whitecloaks have the right of things.  If you are willing to go against your order just to cow one Tairen Noble."  Lord Tomas looks to Yuri, "And you wish me to offer *this* respect?  I would sooner kiss an Illianer."

"Now, if you are both quite done with this foolishness, there are more important things to be done than wasting time with this flirting and bantering.  If you wish to accompany us, fine then.  Come along.  Stop dawdling or we'll leave you behind."

Lord Tomas than ignores them both and walks out of the Inn.  "Come along everyone.  The day isn't getting any shorter."  Lord Tomas walks towards the plce where they fought the Trollocs, firmly in the Lead (for the first few steps at least.)  _Light...wait till I tell the High Lords what that witch threatened..._


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

_I'm going to kill him. I don't know when or where, but at the first opportunity, he's a dead man._ Sirsei is shaking with barely suppressed rage. Rather than speak to Tomas, she exhales slowly and walks out of the Inn, and then heads in the opposite direction as Tomas, without speaking to anyone.

_Why would anyone swear the three oaths with louts like that walking about? If that's the calibre of the nobility, the Aes Sedai should take charge._ This is an internal debate she has had many times. The three oaths seem so pointless to her. Why bother? What exactly were those women thinking when they decided that Aes Sedai must swear them? The Tower survived for so long without the oaths. What had happened?

She could leave the Tower. Caemlyn would really be an ideal place to just forget the whole deal. She could return to Arad Doman, or go south to Ebou Dar or Illian. She questioned her resolve once more and thought on her trials in the three arches.

_This sort of rubbish, nobles looking down on me, yet giving me everything I want so long as I act like a good pet. I was pampered like a prize mare> And all I had to do in return was give over my free choice, subjugate my will to their own. Hardly worth it. This Tomas is no different than that._ 

_Was I wrong to threaten him? No. He deserved it. And it isn't a threat if I'm willing to carry it out. Am I willing to do that?_ 

She thought about her third trial and shivered, _I was one of the new Forsaken. No one could stand in my way. Even Lanfear trembled at my order. Married to Ishmael, wife of the Nae'blis. And even then, she'd had to let her own will and desires come second to those of the Dark One._ 

She'd looked up the word Nae'blis and the meaning scared her. Could that really happen in her lifetime? Could her worst fear and greatest desire come true?

She feared that a darkness hid within her breast. For whatever reason, she would burn Tomas, or thought she could. She didn't fear the Dark One. She couldn't be a Darkfriend. And even the Tower was difficult at times, when she had to follow orders. 

She would never "learn her place" as Tomas had put it, and if he tried to put here there, wherever he thought it was, she would exact her retribution, whatever the cost might be. And then run, if necessary.  

_He only has to threaten me once. And then I'll have just cause, since I'd be defending myself. Shalimar might even help. What am I thinking? I shouldn't involve her in this. Shame on me for thinking it._


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2002)

_Light, the man really is a fool. A pity._

"Some men follow a nobleman because failure to do so results in starvation for them and their families. Others follow a nobleman because he's a capable leader and just. It's becoming increasingly clear that you are one of the former--and I don't live on your lands, Tomas. Think on this, if you truly desire to lead us, for we do not have to follow."

Yuri gives Tomas a look of contempt mixed with disappointment, and goes to join Pedron, Jain, Shalimar, and Ashrem.

"Let's be off," he says, and then mutters under his breath, "and may the Light help him if he gets in my way."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

"Sirsie.  SIRSIE where are you going?"  Shalimar calls at Sirsies back as she heads away from her and the rest of the group.

_And I thought I was the one who was upset.  Where is she going?  We really ought to stick together especially with fools like Jain, and Tomas around.  Not to mention trollocs._

she speaks softly to those clustered around her so as to exclude Tomas, "Ashrem, Yuri she looks very upset, she shouldn't be alone if she's that upset.  I am going to go after her and try to talk to her,  will you come with me?  Please?  If you could follow a bit behind to give us privacy it might be best.  I think that I don't want to be near lord Tomas right now,  you can help us look around instead of him.  I think that would be a good way to put him in his place."

She hurries to catch up with Sirsei, trying to comfort her friend.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 22, 2002)

_Light, now what?!_  Pedron doesn't stop, or even slow down much.  He'll go alone if necessary.  _And burn me for a fool for doing so!_ He looks at Jain, shoulders hunched and head bowed, and at Tomas, stiff-backed and pretending no one else is there.  Maybe it's not such a bad idea to separate those two from the women.  _The only problem is that I have to put up with them._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, staying on target*

_i can't begrudge her going after Sersei, they are friends after all._ 

"why don't you guys go with Shalimar, to check on Sersei, I'll go with Tomas and Pedron to look at the battle ground. None of us are wanted here anyway."

Jain looks over at Tomas and raises his eyebrows.

"That expeptable, Tomas?"

Either way Jain heads off with Pedron.

_I'm better off staying away from Shalimar for the time being, anyway, it's safer. I've done enough damage already, burn me._


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

*Moving on...*

Walking back to the field where you faced the trollocs last night, Jain thought he saw someone following you. Just for a second; when he turned around,  there wasn't anyone there.

But when you reached the field, there definitely was someone else there. A group of four men, heavily armed, armored in gleaming mail, and wearing cloaks of pure white with a golden sunburst pattern, the leader's augmented with a silver lightning-flash emblem.

"You there!" The leader calls out, pointing toward your group as you approach. "What brings you here, where a creature of the Dark One lies?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, sort of*

[OOC: thats just wrong! I hope that's in the MOD. besuase if not you one mean S.O.B.]

_Oh, you've got to be bloody well kidding me! Children of the light! We've stepped in it this time!_ 

Jain, innocent as the day he was born:  "HUH! Creature of the Dark one! Where?!"

Jain looks around terrified. "Can you protect us from it?"

_Oh man i hope the others go along with this, the last thing i need is to visit a flamin' whitecloak inquisitor today!_


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

OOC:  Where is everyone at this point?  Pedron, Tomas, and Jain are there, because the White cloaks talked to them.

Where is everyone else?
I know I intended to retrieve sirsei, and then go dierectly there purpousefully setting myself and tomas apart.  I geuss that means If I was successful retreiving Sirsei, then everyone would probably be there.  If not, then she and I are not there.  Yuri and Ashrem would be in the field if I was succesful, or if they went there in the first place with Tomas.  If they joined me and I was unsuccesful, then they would not be there.

That was confusing wasn't it?
either of these is in the field:
Pedron,Jain, Tomas
Pedron,Jain, Tomas, Ashrem, Yuri
Pedron,Jain, Tomas, Ashrem, Yuri, Shalimar, and Sirsei

Dave could you describe which is actually there?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Where is everyone at this point?  Pedron, Tomas, and Jain are there, because the White cloaks talked to them.
> 
> That was confusing wasn't it?
> either of these is in the field:
> ...




I think Yuri and Ashrem were waiting for Sirsei and Shalimar. If Shalimar quickly catches up with Sirsei and drags her along, the four of you are a bit behind Pedron, Jain, and Tomas, but you see the Children and hear what the leader and Jain say.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

OOC: edited due to both Drothgery's question and Sirsei's post


----------



## dscrank (Mar 22, 2002)

Pedron tries not to react to Jain's lie.  He considers saying something, but bites his tongue.  _Light, is he trying to get us in trouble?  Nothing to do but go along, now._  He doesn't think that the Whitecloaks can do more than bluster.  The Queen will not take kindly to them arresting people on the doorstep of her capital.  Pedron doesn't even try to follow Jain's attempt to look innocent and weak.  The best he can manage is inconspicuous, which is hard when he's armed to the teeth.  He keeps an eye on Tomas.  If the Lord looks like he wants to gainsay Jain's lie, Pedron will stop him.  Hopefully he won't have to tackle the man to do it.


[OOC: Let's not get too ahead of Tay-Dor.  He'll definitely want in on this.]


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

edit: Rendered moot by backtracking. But try to keep your stories at least plausible when you're trying to bluff, okay?


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

OOC: Ummm, can we backtrack a bit here? Sirsei had no intention, 0, zilch, null, of being anywhere near Tomas. I think it's best if we allow me a reaction, because otherwise... she's pissed enough to name Tomas a Darkfriend and end the whole thing right now... Besides, naming him would then mean that he'd name her an Aes Sedai and where would  we be?

BIC:

Sirsei is obviously angry and upset as she walks along the street. When Shalimar catches up to her, she sighs heavily, "Shalimar, my dear friend, don't try to talk me into anything right now. I'm so angry, I could... well, I don't want to talk about it."

She's still enraged, her face slightly flushed with it. Her eyes flash as she thinks about how rude Tomas has been. "I have no respect for Tomas. He brings out the worst in me. And..." She pauses as a tear rolls down her cheek, "I'm afraid of the worst, Shali. Really, truly afraid. It was so hard to step out of the last archway."

She pauses and wipes her cheek with a handkerchief previously concealed in her sleeve. "I don't want to see him again. Not today, anyway. I'm not ready for it. He's not evil. But he's misguided in a way that I don't want to deal with right now. I wish Lila were here."

"I'm going to the market. I'd like to buy something nice. It will make me feel better. I have a little money saved up. A sweet or a nice new handkerchief or scarf will make me feel better. Hopefully, I can find a nice silk scarf, so I can strangle Tomas with it."

"You can come or not, I guess it doesn't matter. If you don't feel like it, I'll ask Ashrem if he'd like to join me. I probably shouldn't be alone right now."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *OOC: Ummm, can we backtrack a bit here? Sirsei had no intention, 0, zilch, null, of being anywhere near Tomas. I think it's best if we allow me a reaction, because otherwise... she's pissed enough to name Tomas a Darkfriend and end the whole thing right now... Besides, naming him would then mean that he'd name her an Aes Sedai and where would  we be?
> *




Sure. I really meant to give Shalimar the impression that she should wait for you before going on; I'm going to edit my reply to that effect.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

OOC: lots of editing taking place.  I misunderstood what you meant when you said we were there and heard what the White Cloaks said.   Completely sorry for that.



> she's pissed enough to name Tomas a Darkfriend and end the whole thing right now... Besides, naming him would then mean that he'd name her an Aes Sedai and where would we be?




dead White Cloaks?

IC: "Of course I will go shopping with you,  It would definitely be relaxing after the last few days.  Just the two of us though? There wont be any annoying members of the weaker sex around either, I could certainly do with some time apart from Jain and our future scullery boy Tomas.  I also need to get some things.  I am in need of a ring to show my sigil, and  sigil in general.  What do you think of when you think about me." she blushes and points at Yuri and Ashrem( if they are there) "Not one word."

_  I am glad Sirsei wants to go shopping, it means she is going to let herself be distracted from her problems.  Once distracted, I should be able to cheer her up.  Good,  A plan.  Now to get rid of Yuri and Ashrem(depending on whether or not they are with us)._

If they are with us:  "I am going shopping with Sirsei, perhaps you boys might want to make sure Tomas isn't getting Pedron and Jain killed?  He really does need a minder to keep him from getting hurt, can I trust you to keep the others out of trouble?  I can understand if you don't want to be around him, but I think we will be fine"


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 22, 2002)

*Dealing With Whitecloaks*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> *Walking back to the field where you faced the trollocs last night, Jain thought he saw someone following you. Just for a second; when he turned around,  there wasn't anyone there.
> 
> But when you reached the field, there definitely was someone else there. A group of four men, heavily armed, armored in gleaming mail, and wearing cloaks of pure white with a golden sunburst pattern, the leader's augmented with a silver lightning-flash emblem.
> 
> "You there!" The leader calls out, pointing toward your group as you approach. "What brings you here, where a creature of the Dark One lies?" *




_Light...name the Dark One and look what appears..._  Lord Tomas takes a step forward, ignoring Pedron's comments.  "My retainers and I were taking a walk to get some air.  Traveling from Tear has been wearisome and I wished to take a day of leisure."  Lord Tomas takes out a clean linen handkerchief and holds it over his nose.  "What is that ghastly smell?  Did you say a creature of the Dark One?  Certainly your men will be able to protect us.  I did not know there were such things in Caemlyn.  Tell me, how did you fare?  I can see that you must have won, but how many did you slay?"  I look at the Whitecloak with a little bit of fear in my eye.  _Burn me...these Whitecloaks can be a nuisance.  They've probably trampled any clues we might have found.  Best to humor the imbecils._


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 22, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri stands with the others and waits for the Whitecloaks to do something foolish. He'll not be caught unprepared.

_Retainers? One day I will throw this man through a wall...but not right now. Still, if we get caught in a lie with Whitecloaks..._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 22, 2002)

*Ashrem - Fugitive*

[OOC: Good Lord! I go to sleep and come back to a band of Whitecloaks!] 

Ashrem could tell that Shalimar was doing a good job with Sersei. Perhaps it would do them good to spend some time alone. He nodded to them as they walked on and hurried to catch up with the others.

Passing out of a group of trees he stopped when he saw the others talking to a band of Whitecloaks. _Whitecloaks! Burn me! They could have heard about those I killed. Best I stay out of sight._

Staying a good distance out in the forest, Ashrem ducked down below a bush and listened intently.  _ Blood and ashes. I hope Tomas doesn't get them in trouble. The last thing I need is more blood on my hands._

[OOC: Hide Check with bonuses for cover.]


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Dealing With Whitecloaks*



			
				Tay-Dor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Light...name the Dark One and look what appears...  Lord Tomas takes a step forward, ignoring Pedron's comments.  "My retainers and I were taking a walk to get some air.  Traveling from Tear has been wearisome and I wished to take a day of leisure."  Lord Tomas takes out a clean linen handkerchief and holds it over his nose.  "What is that ghastly smell?  Did you say a creature of the Dark One?  Certainly your men will be able to protect us.  I did not know there were such things in Caemlyn.  Tell me, how did you fare?  I can see that you must have won, but how many did you slay?"  I look at the Whitecloak with a little bit of fear in my eye.  Burn me...these Whitecloaks can be a nuisance.  They've probably trampled any clues we might have found.  Best to humor the imbecils. *




<sorry; you botched your Bluff v. the Whitecloak's Sense Motive>

"You can plainly see that it was killed last night." The leader sneers. "We were looking for a goup of backcountry bumpkins, Darkfriends all. You don't have the look," The Whitecloak tells Tomas, "but your companions do."


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 22, 2002)

"I'm from Chachin, the capital of Kandor--hardly backcountry. Do you have any further description beyond just backcountry? That wouldn't be very efficient I'd imagine. If you do have a more detailed description, I'm sure my friends and I don't match it. We walk in the Light, Lieutenant."

[Roll that beautiful +0 Diplomacy check! Woo hoo!]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, starting to get nervous*

_Tomas, it's about time you did something senceable! Too bad they didn't buy it. Flamein' whitecloacks, this could be serious trouble._ 

"UM, ah, Good sirs, master, if i may?  Me master, he is telling the truth. Besides it seems to me that who ever killed them nasty buggers probably weren't no friends of thier's and them being the spawn of the dark one as you said. Well it just seems to me, and mind you i'm just an ingnorant peasent, that the one's what killed them probaly weren't darkfriends?"

"At any rate we never been anywere's near this place before, surely you can't blame use for takin' a walk ion the country, can you sirs?"


Jain tries to look innocent as well as subserveant, with a dash of groveling throw in for effect.

{OOC: i'm think at this point i'm probably working off Bluff, but it's your call,Dave.]


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Jain Hadlin, starting to get nervous*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jain tries to look innocent as well as subserveant, with a dash of groveling throw in for effect.
> 
> {OOC: i'm think at this point i'm probably working off Bluff, but it's your call,Dave.] *




<Jain's Bluff vs. Arlvin's Sense Motive worked out a lot better.>

The Whitecloak consults a sheet of paper. "A big lad and a girl from the Two Rivers. Not this motley group." He mutters under his breath. "Get out of here. And walk in the Light." He says, and it seems like that's a command.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, Smooth tongued Devil*

"The creator bless you fine gentlemen, thank you very much"

Jain bows and turns to leave.

"Shall, we go along our way, Master Tomas?"

With his back turned to the whitecloaks he able to throw Tomas a slightly pleading look.

_We're out of the flame, i just hope Tomas doesn't throw us back in!_


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

Sirsei looks at Shalimar thoughtfully as she considers a sigil, "Promise not to laugh. If it needs to be an animal, I think a wolverine would fit you. I would say a badger, but I know how men think and you'd never hear the end of it. What about me? What do you think is a good sigil for me?"


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 22, 2002)

After being dismissed by the Whitecloaks, Yuri relaxes and takes his hands off of his belt. Once out of earshot, he says,

"Well done everybody, though it'll be a wonder if we don't meet them again. After all, the whole inn knows we were the ones who killed the Trollocs. It could be difficult, having them catch us in a lie."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

Her face goes red for a moment, "A badger, you really think I am best represented by a badger?  And I thought you were my friend!" she says in obvious mock consternation.  " Am I really that fierce that a badger or a wolverine is a good description?  But there all so small and fuzzy, might as well pick a rabbit, or a mouse. "  she says in a plaintive moan


_Hmm, I don't see myself as a badger, more like a lioness but that might be confused with the Lion of Andor, so I might not be able to get it here.

For Sirsei hmmm. She can be a bit prickly when someone tries to point out whats in her best interests, so a rose.  She does care about people though, so roses in a bracelet, beautiful to look at, but you need to be careful of it.  Both delicate and beautiful, yet painful if approached the wrong way.  Thats Sirsei alright_

"For you love, I think Roses threaded into a bracelet.  You are very Beatiful so definately a flower."


----------



## dscrank (Mar 22, 2002)

*Pedron*

[OOC: Great, it's all over by my lunch break.  Ah well, I would have gone with my usual strategy and let the charismatic leader-types do the talking anyway.]

While the Whitecloaks are talking to the others, Pedron keeps his eyes open, trying to take everything in during his limited opportunity.  This includes the Whitecloaks and whatever they're doing here, the bodies  [OOC: Shouldn't there be two?], anything else that might prove interesting.  He's somewhat distracted by the fact that he's worried about the Whitecloaks.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Pedron*



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Shouldn't there be two?]*




The other trolloc isn't anything but ashes at this point. Which is a good thing; the Children would certainly have more questions if they saw the charred remains of a trolloc lying around.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, suggestion maker?*

[OOC i really don't want to get too far ahead of Tay-Dor, so i suggest not actually acting on this yet, but jain's going to suggest a course of action.]






"well we seem to have dodged the inquasition, I'm glad i'm not from the Two-rivers.  Anyway, we know what direction the trollocs were running, maybe if we go around thew Whitecloaks we can pick up a trail further down field, or maybe even a camp site?"


{OOC: BTW, i ment to say this earlier, I didn't forget about the seeing someone who might have been trailing use out of the corner of my eye thing. With every thing thats happened this makes Jain real nervous, but he doesn't want to needlessly alarm everyone. So he going to stay alert and keep a sharp eye out. I have my suspicions as to who/what it is but i'm not sure how much jain knows about shadowspawn, i took the ranks in knowledge blight to hopefully cover some of that area as well giving him knowledge of the blight it's self. I think thats something Jain would have studied while in Shienar.]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 22, 2002)

Out of sight of the Whitecloaks, Ashrem emerged from a group of trees and walked over to the others. "Trouble with Whitecloaks?", he asked. "Not the sort I particularly care to deal with."

He scanned the trees around them looking for more of the Children. "Maybe if we can get around them, we can see where the trollocs intended to go."

[OOC: Sorry Sir Osis, I was thinking the same thing.]


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

Sirsei smiles briefly, "I like that. What about a wolverine in a laurel wreath? That might be fitting symoblism. Small size, yet fierce. You prefer peace, I know. There's nothing wrong with a badger or wolverine. They're perfectly fine animals. They have teeth that they use if someone threatens them. I think it is very apt for you. A rabbit wouldn't do at all."

"If you prefer some larger animal, I suppose I understand. I was merely looking for something that represented you in all of your aspects. You're a very complex person, Shalimar. I like that about you."

She shrugs, "But of course, it's your sigil, and your choice as well."


----------



## dscrank (Mar 22, 2002)

Pedron nods, "That sounds good to me.  I didn't see much worth seeing back there, and if those Whitecloaks actually managed to find something, they aren't going to tell us."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, further musings*

"I also would propose that after we investigate some more, we get back to town for logain's parade. For some reason it keeps striking me as odd that those flamin' trollocs just happen to show up in Caemlyn the night before they plan to drag a false dragon through the streets."

_Not to mention what ever it is i thought i saw folloing us back there_ 

"I think we should find the girls too, i just have a bad fealing about this whole thing."

Jain's brow furows in thought as he waits.

[OOC: he waiting for Tay-dor to get caught up BTW. ]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

"I AM NOT SMALL!  You are just way to tall." she finishes weakly, blushing furiously(Napolean complex).  
"You know I am not happy with how tall I am, so please don't say it, it hurts my feelings.  I think I want a Lioness, with a Dove resting on her paw.  Do you think that would work?"


----------



## Valkys (Mar 22, 2002)

Sirsei rolls her eyes, "Please. You're not *that* small. And I am *not* too tall.  The lioness works, but I doubt you'll find anyone in Andor willing to make a lion for you. And a dove on the paw is an awful lot of detail. I don't think you can get that level for a signet ring."

"And it wasn't my intention to hurt your feelings. I was merely pointing out one of the reasons that I thought my choice would be appropriate."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 22, 2002)

*signet rings*

"We can at least try to find one,   I wont not get it now that I know what I want.  Even if I have to sit on the smith to make him do it."  She starts looking around for a shop to make her signet ring.

_ Well she is cheered up, and thats what I set out to do, so thats good.  But I will have my ring.  I deserve it, it suits me, and that is all there is to it. If they Can't make it then I will have to settle for that Badger in the laurel wreath_

"I geuss I could settle for the badger if I have to, you know me best, and if you think its true it must be.  If anyone says anything I will show them why its a Badger." she says with a determined glint in her eye.

OOC: Dave is it too detailed? Or not availible here?


----------



## Valkys (Mar 23, 2002)

Sirsei laughs, her mind off of Tomas for the moment, "I know you will. And I'll be happy about it either way, so long as you like it." She looks about as well, hoping to be of some use to her friend. A circle of roses sounds like a nice sigil. And an Aes Sedai really should have something to seal her letters, a nice sigil.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 23, 2002)

"May the Light watch over you." Lord Tomas responds as he leads his band away from the Whitecloaks.  He continues to walk, making a large circle around the field, out of the Whitecloaks eyesight.  "You did well Master Jain.  Nicely done.  Perhaps Master Yuri could take some lessons from you in maintaining a bluff."  Lord Tomas continues to keep an eye out for anything unusual.  "I have no desire to see the False Dragon.  I have better things to do with my time, such as investigating these creatures to be sure they can threaten no more of the peasantry."

"Ashrem and Pedron have the right idea.  We shall circle around and try to pick up the trail on the otherside."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 23, 2002)

OOC: Guys, you're at the edge of a large open field just outside of Caemlyn. There's no way you can 'go around' the Whitecloaks without them seeing you.


----------



## dscrank (Mar 23, 2002)

[OOC:  That's odd.  I thought there were hedgerows in the initial description.  Ah well, you're the boss.]

Pedron does a quick analysis of their chances of getting around the Whitecloaks without being seen.  Chances are he could do it--the time he spent on the run wasn't completely wasted.  He's at least learned how to move as quietly in the country as he can in the city.  He's not so sure of the others.  He could try to convince them to let him go alone, but Lord bloody Tomas would never agree to that, and he'd make more noise than the rest of them combined.

"I'm not too sure we'd be able to get around the Whitecloaks without being spotted," he says to the others.  "So either we find a good excuse for circling around them, we find some way to get rid of them, or ..."  _Or we forget about this insane little adventure and go back to the inn.  Maybe I can leave Caemlyn and find some place where they think Trollocs are children's tales.  There're places in the west of Andor that no one, Trolloc or thief-taker, ever goes to._  Pedron keeps that thought to himself, lest he upset his more fooli--, er, heroic comrades.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 23, 2002)

"Perhaps it would be best to return to the inn.  I don't think we want to get into any trouble with the Whitecloaks."  Lord Tomas turns back towards the Inn...


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 23, 2002)

OOC:  Let me know if I got the ring and Sirsie got whatever so I can edit my charracter sheet.  

"Sirsie, this was fun.  I hope we can do this a lot more if we have to be around the children for much longer, I know I at least will need it.  I think we had best get back, who knows what trouble they have gotten in by now.  We also will want to get back before Lila Sedai in case she needs tospeak with us, she wont like to be kept waiting.  Aes Sedai never do." she shivers remembering a time she was sent to a Red Sister who wanted to break her of the notion of joining the Green ajah.

_I went to Galina's study, I was late, I know I was but it was because I was with Sheriam Sedai.  She switched me for being late, then she switched me because she had to switch me for taking up her time making her late for her next appointment.  Even a good excuse means nothing to a Sister.  I wont be late again, I wont!_

She heads back to the Inn hoping that Sirsei is following her, too caught up in the memory to notice her friends preseance or lack their off.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 23, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, P.O.ed by bad luck*

"Blood and ashes! I can't believe this." Jain shacks his head and throws up an arm in frustration. "I might be able to sneak past, but even i have to admit that it's probably not worth it. The gaurds know about the attack and as much as i dislike the flamin' whitecloaks, they'd never let a shadowspawn hurt someone."

_Somethings going on, trollocs wouldn't be this far south for no reason...............But why?_ 

"I think, Tomas, is right. We should go back to the inn and see if the girls have cooled off any. Then i'm going to see, Logain, if we haven't already missed him."  Jain rubs his chin, deep in thought.

_I don't know whats got me so spooked, but somethings going to happen i can feal it in my bones._ 

"I'll go by myself if i must." Jain says this absently, all most to himself as he turns and heads back to the inn.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 23, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Let me know if I got the ring and Sirsie got whatever so I can edit my charracter sheet.
> *




Since neither of you were shopping for anything particularly difficult to find (unless I'm misreading things), you don't have much trouble finding what you're looking for (so anything you buy is at rulebook pricing). The merchants in Caemlyn seem to be the only ones who aren't stopping or changing their business for Logain -- with so many people around, there's a lot of money to be made.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 23, 2002)

"You'll not be going by yourself Jain. I'm coming too." he said as he cought up to him.

"Something like this is a once in a lifetime event." 

_The Light make it so._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 23, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"Your company will be much appreciated, as well as the company of anyone else that comes with me."

_I admit Ashrem's volenteering to come along is something of a relief. If something does happen i reallty don't want to be caught by myself._


----------



## dscrank (Mar 23, 2002)

_Light, why would I want to see a false Dragon?  He's either a fool or a Darkfriend, which makes him twice the fool.  The same goes for any man who wants to channel._  Pedron opens his mouth to say no, but hesitates.  A pickpocket could manage quite a take in a crowd like there will be today.  He doesn't have a whole lot of coin right now, so separating a careless merchant from his fat purse sounds awfully tempting.  He'll just have to lose his less larcenous companions, which shouldn't be that difficult.

"Sure, I'll come," he says.  "Like Ash said, it'll be a once in a lifetime opportunity."


----------



## Tay-Dor (Mar 23, 2002)

"Enjoy yourselves then."  Lord Tomas walks back to the Inn.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 24, 2002)

"I'm coming too."  [To see Logain]


----------

